# Russianstar: Runs Anabeta, sns X-gels, 11-oxo, and other goodies.



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, i recently joined so i could be part of the UK community, i often read here but have never been a contributer, Before we get started i have lots of supplement experience, and some of you may know me for the articles ive written for various companies on peptides and sARMS, Im here to share anything i can and hopefully become part of this great community.

Height 189cm

Weight 92kg

BF 8.7 Percent according to water displacement.

Supplements..

I will be using sns X-gels at 5 caps a day pre workout on training days to increase the amount of Arachidonic acid taken up by skeletal muscle.

Study snippet "In the context of Arachidonic Acid, the final destination should be skeletal muscle. Luckily, there is an energetic state which favors fatty acid delievery to this tissue: Exercise (or acute starvation) [1]. In an exercise-induced environment, LPL on skeletal muscle becomes active which serves as an adjunct to glycolysis for the TCA cycle via beta-oxidation. Similarly, the enzyme DGAT also becomes active in skeletal muscle which functions to store excess fatty acids as triglycerides. Since *both* of these enzymes are heavily active during exercise, it is clear that an excess of fatty acids are being removed from blood plasma into skeletal muscle as a reservoir (this also serves to decrease insulin insensitivity)

Because fatty acids like arachidonic acid are emulsifed and taken up into enterocytes where they are esterfied on a glycerol backbone to form a triglyceride. Next, the triglycerides and cholesterol esters are bound together to form a chylomicron, they are then able to be utilised by the body depending on our energy homeostatis... When training or when in a starved phase, uptake will be by skeletal muscle and not by fat cells.. so the potential for Anabolism is greatly improved.

On non training days il take 2 caps first thing in the morning on an empty stomach.

Next supplement, Anabeta.

This will be used just before bed 1 cap to help with keeping blood sugar levels stable allowing greater IGF levels .

Next supplement 11-oxo

6 caps on training days, 3 before training and 3 after , im using Dragon nutrition 11-keto which i personaly feel is the best 11-oxo supplement produced, its stronger mg for mg than any other clone ive used or the original.

On non training days il be using 3 caps spaced through the day, the last cap taken around 5pm, to avoid any interference with cortisol levels at night, also as it suppreses cortisol, suppressing it at night can cause severe water retention in some people and im one of them.

I will be using My protein whey, and probably scivation xtend, love that stuff, watermelon flavour.

Any questions, please feel free to ask, il update as i can.

Im on day 5 so far.

*NOTICEABLE AFFECTS*

*
*

*
*So far, increased pumps and strength, but nothing to write home about... my goal is to add about 5lbs of mass and lose about 1 percent in bf...

*PCT*

*
*

*
*As 11-keto is hormonal, i will be using *paragon* and *reboot* in my pct along with *formaron*.. but il get to to all that later.

A few pics

For everyone wondering where to get 11-keto http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/11-Keto.html


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Just wanted to say thank you to POWERMYSELF as i got a few freebies, a t-shirt from the makers of Paragon, some lifting straps and a prodigy sample, along with some hemp protein... some hypo allergenic stuff, i havent tried it yet... Great service thank you.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I read some of your SARM stuff, very useful. Welcome and I'll keep an eye on this.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Great to have someone like you join the board, will be following.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Great to have someone like you join the board, will be following.


Great to be here, thank you for following, im sorry if this is posted up in the wrong place.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Superhorse said:


> I read some of your SARM stuff, very useful. Welcome and I'll keep an eye on this.


Thank you for the welcome, glad to have you along also.

RS


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Do you not get around on the boards enough alerady 

Watching on, always get a good log with yourself came across many posts of yours in my NTBM days.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I thought wrongly that this SNS X gel stuff was only an Omega 6, but I've been reading up on it & it is good stuff.

It produces Ribosomes doesn't it so I'm very interested in your results. But you look great as it is mate!


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

jw390898 said:


> Do you not get around on the boards enough alerady
> 
> Watching on, always get a good log with yourself came across many posts of yours in my NTBM days.


Hi how are you, yeah i havent been around myself on ntbm lately... Glad to see you here, i got my 11-keto off you.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Well I thought wrongly that this SNS X gel stuff was only an Omega 6, but I've been reading up on it & it is good stuff.
> 
> It produces Ribosomes doesn't it so I'm very interested in your results. But you look great as it is mate!


Well with locoalised inflamation, if not affected by fats or sugars, then it can convert to prostaglandin PGF2alpha, signaling Ribosomes to repair and rebuild muscle fibers, its far more complicated than that, but hence the reason why it must be consumed on an empty stomach, and for best results when its muscle that is causing the change in homeostatis, then the process of translating mRNA into protein by ribosomes becomes especialy important in enhancing our physiques.

One could argue that fatty acid oxidation is the predominant way of energy delivery during resting state, which is true so you could think, Ok lets say ARA is consumed with food, and its destination is VAT, or general adipose tissue, we could think it would still reach its required destination, Muscle through fatty oxidation.

The concern here is, Small amounts of ARA have nothing like the same anabolic effect as larger amounts, so the route from adipose tissue to skeletal muscle isnt exact enough to make 'releasing' the fatty acids into the blood stream. Fatty acids are not soluble and have to be coupled with lipoproteins for plasma transport (and energy delivery). Then skeletal muscle will be competing with other tissue for them, and typically relys on its own store of triacyglycerides for beta-oxidation , So consuming ARA in a fasted state will deliver a much higher amount of ARA INTO MUSCLE!

In my own humble opinion, this is about the most underated supp around, partly because its never cycled properly.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*Brief training report and updates*

I took 5 caps x-gels before training and 3 11-keto, and had a pretty good pump, nothing abnormal, but the pump is lasting much longer, im carefull not to supplement with anything that might inhibit the effects caused by ara, so no anti- inflammatries, fish oil etc is out...

Im using my own training methods as thats what works best for me, something along these lines..

3 sets of dumbell bench press, 45 kg x 9 reps

3 sets dumbell flys 25kg x 15 reps

Incline dumbell bench press, 2 sets 35 kg x 10 reps

Skull crushers 60kg dumbell upright position x 8 reps

55 kg upright skull crushers x 10 reps

Wide grip tricep push downs 55 kg x 20 reps

close grip triscep push downs 55kg x 20 reps

reverse hold wide grip tricep push downs x 20 reps

reverse hold close grip tricep push downs x 20 reps

Standing dumbell hammer curls 35 kg x 8 reps

seated dumbell preacher curls 20kg x 15 reps

Standing dumbell hammer curls 35 kg x 7 reps

seated preacher curls 20kg x 16 reps

Standing barbell curls 25 kg x 12 reps

reverse grip barbell curls 30kg x 15 reps x 2

Did 21's with an ezee bar with 30kg to finish.

Nice pump, vascular, and felt strong... hunger is the same, post workout meal was My protein 80 percent whey strawberry cream flavour, 2 scoops, and 15 mins later a roast dinner.

Hope you enjoy this thread, feel free to ask anything you like.

RS


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Russianstar

Yeh yeh, I know all that...well tbh I don't at all. :lol:

Thanks for explaining it mate. Repped!!!


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> @Russianstar
> 
> Yeh yeh, I know all that...well tbh I don't at all. :lol:
> 
> Thanks for explaining it mate. Repped!!!


LOL.. sorry i get carried away sometimes, i love the science in supplements and can talk about it all day... thanks for the reps.. No likey no reppy?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Russianstar said:


> LOL.. sorry i get carried away sometimes, i love the science in supplements and can talk about it all day... thanks for the reps.. No likey no reppy?


It's great to hear alot of this kinda stuff explained without getting too technical, & I found your posts understandable.

I'll think of some things I'd like explained & ask you. 

Are you of Russian descent, what's the word a scion?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good to see you here mate, are you still a fan of CJC with DAC?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

With DAC?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> It's great to hear alot of this kinda stuff explained without getting too technical, & I found your posts understandable.
> 
> I'll think of some things I'd like explained & ask you.
> 
> Are you of Russian descent, what's the word a scion?


Da ja to4na russki, e ja mojet govorut v po russki yesli ti ho4e6? A scion is a decendent i believe...


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Good to see you here mate, are you still a fan of CJC with DAC?


Yeah im a big fan it has its uses, probably as its offers a feminine pulse its nmore suitable for female athletes, but as a 12 weeker, its very very affective, and very little in the way of cortisol or prolactin change, at least in all my readings.

I like using semorelin though, i actualy wrote a few articles recently on it, il post them up in here sometime.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> With DAC?


Drug affinity complex..it has an additional lysine molecule which allows for a much greater half life, allowing it to elevate GH for as much as 28 days.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i used to read alot of yours on my ntbm days aswell, nice to have you hear, looking forward to your logs and info you have to share


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> i used to read alot of yours on my ntbm days aswell, nice to have you hear, looking forward to your logs and info you have to share


Thanks Zack... its nice to be here, i prefered this to the other uk forum, i liked how everyone is... Thankd for following along.

rs


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Morning everyone, Day 6

Ok so i took one Anabeta before bed and always wake feeling rested and dry, seems to really stabalise blood sugar levels preventing a dramatic insulin dump and feeling groggy in the morning.

Feeling good, lots of energy, so i must be getting my dosing protocol with 11-keto just right, as i havent had any lethargy yaet caused by cortisol suppression.

Pumps are good, muscles look full..

Not much else to report as its early days, might be training legs later, but took 2 , 11-keto and 1 x-gel this morning before going running, had 6 egg whites and 2 yolks on 3 pieces of brown bread this morning, i make it myself so nothing added to the bread.

Hope you all have a great day...

RS


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Russianstar said:


> Hi how are you, yeah i havent been around myself on ntbm lately... Glad to see you here, i got my 11-keto off you.


I have not logged in there since resigning but am in contact with Nathan currently over a few things.

11-Keto - really, where did we ship that too for you?


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

Russianstar said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to POWERMYSELF as i got a few freebies, a t-shirt from the makers of Paragon, some lifting straps and a prodigy sample, along with some hemp protein... some hypo allergenic stuff, i havent tried it yet... Great service thank you.


Hey RS

Thanks for the mention! Glad you liked the freebies. Nice training and looking cut in the photos. I've never been on ntbm but you seem to know your stuff ;-)

Following with interest.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

jw390898 said:


> I have not logged in there since resigning but am in contact with Nathan currently over a few things.
> 
> Keto - really, where did we ship that too for you?


To a uk addy... i was waiting ages for it to come back in stock... Well i always liked you bro, even if there were some shady characters around.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

PowerMyself said:


> Hey RS
> 
> Thanks for the mention! Glad you liked the freebies. Nice training and looking cut in the photos. I've never been on ntbm but you seem to know your stuff ;-)
> 
> Following with interest.


Thats very kind of you to say, thanks for the compliments, ive got a few things off you lately as im not sponsored anymore, i do far more product searching, but your text messages and quick shipping were very suprising, so thank you.

And thanks for following along xx


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*Brief note*

Hunger is increasing, and i think thats from the ara.. Perhaps the increase in fatty acid release is causing a spike in ghrelin, im not sure but will continue to observe.

Vascularity maybe slightly increased, i got told at the gym when i was training legs today that i looked jacked, i dont use any pre workout supps, and no creatine, so i think its a mixture of the 2 supplements im using working in unison, ARA causes vasolidation anyway..

Hope that something i write here maybe usefull to other "natura"l athletes, kindest regards RS


----------



## uL7iMa (Jan 20, 2011)

Question: where did you get your X-gels from?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

uL7iMa said:


> Question: where did you get your X-gels from?


Powermyself, buy one get one free..


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*DAY 7*

Woke up feeling good, took one anabeta before bed, and 1 cap of corosolic acid 18 percent, love the feeling of being pumped and dry when you wake.

Off to do some cardio... im not expecting anything dramatic, but over the next 3 months im expecting some changes in my physique and some weak points getting stronger, slow and steady gets the results.

Hope everyone is good and thanks for following RS


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

hey RS, you got any links to anything you may have written on ghrp6? mainly for appetite stimulation


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> hey RS, you got any links to anything you may have written on ghrp6? mainly for appetite stimulation


Il have a look...


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

GHRP-6's antagonist activity in Ghrelin induced growth-hormone secretion.

Ghrelin is a 28-amino-acid peptide, with an essential n-octanoyl modification at Ser3, that elicits growth-hormone secretion in rats and humans. At present, the mechanisms of ghrelin action and its interactions with other systems controlling GH secretion remain poorly characterized. In this context, the present study was undertaken to obtain information about ontogeny and possible gender differences in the GH-releasing activity of ghrelin, and to delineate its primary site(s) of action at the hypothalamus and/or pituitary. In addition, the interactions between ghrelin and other relevant signals in the control of GH secretion, such as excitatory amino acids (EAAs), nitric oxide (NO) and serotonin, were assessed. Experiments were carried out in infantile-prepubertal animals, when GH pulsatility is not yet established. Systemic administration of ghrelin (25 nmol/rat, i.p.) to 5-, 10- and 23-day-old male and female rats increased plasma GH levels from day 10 onwards. This action was NO dependent, since it disappeared in 23-day-old males after pretreatment with an inhibitor of NO synthase (NAME). Similarly, central infusion of ghrelin (3 nmol/rat, i.c.v.) elicited GH responses in 10- and 23-day-old animals significantly higher than after systemic administration. By contrast, in vitro challenge of pituitary tissue with increasing doses of ghrelin (10(-9)-10(-7) M) failed to enhance GH release into the incubation medium, whereas stimulation with GH-releasing hormone (GHRH; 10(-7) M) or GHRP-6 (10(-7) M) was effective. Finally, effects of ghrelin were blocked by pretreatment with MK-801 and NBQX antagonists of EAA ionotropic receptors and after manipulation of endogenous serotoninergic tone. In addition, the potent releasing activity of EAA agonists NMDA and AMPA was blunted by pretreatment with D-Lys3-GHRP-6, a selective antagonist of the cognate ghrelin receptor, i.e. the GH-secretagogue receptor. In conclusion, our results demonstrate that GH-releasing activity of ghrelin appears early in the infantile period, is NO dependent and involves a primary hypothalamic site of action. The data also demonstrate for the first time the existence of a cross-talk between ghrelin and other neurotransmitter systems, such as EAAs and serotonin, in precise control of GH secretion.

This a part quote from a study, and a snippet from an article i wrote for Neuroendocrinology magazine, whicj no longer exists, all the information though is available on a site called pheonixpeptide that i have nothing to do with.

What its showing is if ghrelin increases GH release, then the same can be said of The ghrelin stimulator GHRP-6, which as we know causes the pituitary to release GH, And GHRP-6 is the most potent ghrelin stimulating GHRP available,

You can expect appetite stimulation within 20 minutes of injection, and ghrelin to be released within minutes of the ghrp-6 being circulated, The primary affect of ghrelin release is appetie stimulation followed by Glycogenesis where molecules are added to chains of glycogen for storage.. so eating after full stimulation will be most desirable. Ghrelin can be mistaken for low blood sugar, and shaking comparable with the afore mentioned a long with light headedness is not uncommon, but taking in any sugars or fats to blunt the affect will also prevent full GH release.

Kindest regards RS


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> *DAY 7*
> 
> Woke up feeling good, took one anabeta before bed, and 1 cap of corosolic acid 18 percent, love the feeling of being pumped and dry when you wake.
> 
> ...


Sure you will accomplish your goals, dat der Russian genetics....


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Sure you will accomplish your goals, dat der Russian genetics....


Thanks man, i hope so, i think i might post up some of my lifts so i can compare with all you guys, i dont really lift heavy, but im quite strong, would anyone else post up if i do? I dont want you all secretly sniggering lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Aah hello there, been reading a lot of your sarm logs especially MK667 as i'll be running it soon.

Didn't you say 1ml feels like 4iu's of gh?

Anyway welcome to the board, being a fan of erase this will be a nice log to watch, always meant to try anabeta.

The increase will be anabeta, possibly cAMP though im not 100% sure.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> Thanks man, i hope so, i think i might post up some of my lifts so i can compare with all you guys, i dont really lift heavy, but im quite strong, would anyone else post up if i do? I dont want you all secretly sniggering lol


Depends, can I use stats for last year before my shoulder OP :laugh:

Saying that, it did make me realize, in my case, how little strength correlates to muscle size. Pound for pound I'm weaker than I was at my strongest but have so much more size. However, I do incorporate or greatly emphasize the negative portion of the movement to a wider extent than before.

Still, would be interested in workouts/lifts.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Aah hello there, been reading a lot of your sarm logs especially MK667 as i'll be running it soon.
> 
> Didn't you say 1ml feels like 4iu's of gh?
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, yeah 50mg felt like 4iu of gh.. its great stuff.. i think running it for 16 weeks or more is thay to go, i had to stop that log as tthere were to many problems caused by me writing the log.

Its possible the increase in cyclic adenosine monophosphate helps with waking pumped and dry, as cAMP can help regulate insulin and glucose, which is part of my reason to dose before bed, the other thing is keeping blood sugar levels stable helps to increase the amount of GH released, which helps with glycogenesis.

That was the reasoning behind the nutrient repartioner i designed, need2slin, which i think increases cAMP quite significantly as cAMP can help direct insulin to be specific in its actions, so not fat but muscle cells recieve nutrients, and therefore causing the body to utilise fat stores for fuel.

I have used 8 caps of anabeta to be honest i didnt get much, not a huge fan or erase myself, but they both have there uses, and anabeta lasts forever at this kind of dose, so its good value i think.

Glad to have you along for the ride... cheers mate rs


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Depends, can I use stats for last year before my shoulder OP :laugh:
> 
> Saying that, it did make me realize, in my case, how little strength correlates to muscle size. Pound for pound I'm weaker than I was at my strongest but have so much more size. However, I do incorporate or greatly emphasize the negative portion of the movement to a wider extent than before.
> 
> Still, would be interested in workouts/lifts.


You can post up both, might help with your motivation to, i tore my pectoral tendon off the bicep bone in 2010 bench pressing, i dislocated my shoulder and had a big operation using kevlar to fix the tendon back to the bone, i kinda lost motivation for a while, but managed to keep going and within 9 months i was back to roughly where i was strength wise.

Thats interesting, i look much smaller than my strength, partly because im long, id love to get more size... but you make a really good point, size isnt an indicator of strength,

My dead lift bent leg on a straight bar is 200kg

My flat bench pb is 160kg

My barbell squat is 230kg

My legs are long, my body is short and my arms arent long if that helps... maybe why im weak in the back area.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*DAY 8*

Weight +1.5lbs I think this is just glycogen storage and water, but its not looking puffy or wet, actualy saying that i think i got the timing wrong with the 11-keto yesterday, because my face was puffy this morning, and for me its a total head twist, i cant cope with it very well, anyway lowered my dose of 11-keto today to 1 cap this morning and il take 2 around 2pm.

Interesting that people say Adrenosterone is dry, its not an Anti estrogen, and it does convert to a quite active hormone, it doesnt convert to estrogen but it does mess with Aldosterone, that i have no doubt with as i always have much higher sodium readings and much lower pottasium levels, so greater kidney strain... So i decided id increase my H2O intake today and i added some electrolytes.

Apart from that everything is going well, love Arachidonic acid, starting to get increased DOMS so i know its kicking in, now i should really start to see some body composition changes and muscle hardening.

Thanks for following along, any questions please feel free to ask... im not saying il answer though.... mwahaha


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Trying to find out about bf% & adex use. If someone has a bf of 10% & another has a bf of 25%, & both use the same amount of Test

would the person with more fat need more adex, because they'd have more Oestrogen receptors to be controlled.

Or is the Test used just dose dependant, so that the adex would need to increase/decrease accordingly?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> Thanks bro, yeah 50mg felt like 4iu of gh.. its great stuff.. i think running it for 16 weeks or more is thay to go, i had to stop that log as tthere were to many problems caused by me writing the log.
> 
> Its possible the increase in cyclic adenosine monophosphate helps with waking pumped and dry, as cAMP can help regulate insulin and glucose, which is part of my reason to dose before bed, the other thing is keeping blood sugar levels stable helps to increase the amount of GH released, which helps with glycogenesis.
> 
> ...


i didnt know you deisgned need2slin bro, now its got me interested, i used to beastdrol and thought it was complete bollox, still got a tub of diesebolan upstairs i think unless i through it away, would you recommend need2slin now for someone on a bulk? trying to utilise everything i can for another stone or 2 in weight, ghrp6/need2slin and a pumped up diet of course,

might aswell pop your lifts up, im 23 weight currently 77kg (ish) max bench 140kg,max squat 150kg max deadlift 190kg nd im 5ft6 my max lifts where when i was around 72 kilos, havent tested lately


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> You can post up both, might help with your motivation to, i tore my pectoral tendon off the bicep bone in 2010 bench pressing, i dislocated my shoulder and had a big operation using kevlar to fix the tendon back to the bone, i kinda lost motivation for a while, but managed to keep going and within 9 months i was back to roughly where i was strength wise.
> 
> Thats interesting, i look much smaller than my strength, partly because im long, id love to get more size... but you make a really good point, size isnt an indicator of strength,
> 
> ...


It's nothing short of amazing how you've made such a strong comeback following those injuries - I have nothing to complain about in comparison.

Great lifts RS, you have some seriously strong legs. Never attempted a 1rp max but before the op strongest lifts were 140kg x 8 DL, 120kg Squat x 8 (don't bench press) all at 75kg lean.

:looks back at your stats, head goes down in shame:

Couldn't really tell you my lifts now, I have DL in months and substituted back for front squatting exclusively.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

How about taking 11-keto and AA prior to your workout, perhaps throw in some carbs with anabeta.

That could make for an interesting workout.

I would try AA myself, but i really need my joint supps so not much chance of my trying it atm.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Trying to find out about bf% & adex use. If someone has a bf of 10% & another has a bf of 25%, & both use the same amount of Test
> 
> would the person with more fat need more adex, because they'd have more Oestrogen receptors to be controlled.
> 
> Or is the Test used just dose dependant, so that the adex would need to increase/decrease accordingly?


The fatter you are the more estrogen related sides caused by testosterone supplementation, And the more important it is to keep estrogen down, or your going to get fatter, estrogen binding to estrogen receptors, filling up fat cells... not good.

Obviously the more test you use, the more estrogen at any percent bf, using provirion can prevent shbg, so keeping more free test and less conversion from taking place, and Adex can be dosed accordingly, everyones different, but you can post up what your thinking of using, and i can help.

RS


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> i didnt know you deisgned need2slin bro, now its got me interested, i used to beastdrol and thought it was complete bollox, still got a tub of diesebolan upstairs i think unless i through it away, would you recommend need2slin now for someone on a bulk? trying to utilise everything i can for another stone or 2 in weight, ghrp6/need2slin and a pumped up diet of course,
> 
> might aswell pop your lifts up, im 23 weight currently 77kg (ish) max bench 140kg,max squat 150kg max deadlift 190kg nd im 5ft6 my max lifts where when i was around 72 kilos, havent tested lately


Problem with beastdrol is half the raws got contaminated and didnt contain any active... you could of got your money back.

Need2slin is actualy one of the best supps ive designed or worked on, as on a bulk it prevents fat increases, and on a cut, increases the amount of energy expenditure from fat, and increases the amount of nutrients fueling muscle cell repair, while increasing IGF levels. It increases Thyoid output, and increases the amount of free test at the same time.. But its perfect to use with GHRP-6!! Increased glucagon release, more balanced blood sugar levels, increased glut-4 uptake, Nice combo.

Nice lifts bro, see your dead is nearly the same as mine, im peeved because i just cant lift heavier its such a long way down lol.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Cronus said:


> It's nothing short of amazing how you've made such a strong comeback following those injuries - I have nothing to complain about in comparison.
> 
> Great lifts RS, you have some seriously strong legs. Never attempted a 1rp max but before the op strongest lifts were 140kg x 8 DL, 120kg Squat x 8 (don't bench press) all at 75kg lean.
> 
> ...


Bro your lifts are good, especialy at 75kg lean, dont be ashamed at all, you can use it as motivation to improve in areas, thats what i do with people who are stronger or more ripped than me... its how we get better and get over injuries... If you can deadlift 140 x 8... i think you wouldnt be far off my 1rm. And you like 15kg lighter!!!!! Thats really good!

Thanks for your kind words though, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> How about taking 11-keto and AA prior to your workout, perhaps throw in some carbs with anabeta.
> 
> That could make for an interesting workout.
> 
> I would try AA myself, but i really need my joint supps so not much chance of my trying it atm.


Yeah thats what im doing, 5 caps ARA and 3 caps 11-keto pre workout, heres a snippet from the first post in this thread.

I will be using sns X-gels at 5 caps a day pre workout on training days to increase the amount of Arachidonic acid taken up by skeletal muscle.

Study snippet "In the context of Arachidonic Acid, the final destination should be skeletal muscle. Luckily, there is an energetic state which favors fatty acid delievery to this tissue: Exercise (or acute starvation) [1]. In an exercise-induced environment, LPL on skeletal muscle becomes active which serves as an adjunct to glycolysis for the TCA cycle via beta-oxidation. Similarly, the enzyme DGAT also becomes active in skeletal muscle which functions to store excess fatty acids as triglycerides. Since both of these enzymes are heavily active during exercise, it is clear that an excess of fatty acids are being removed from blood plasma into skeletal muscle as a reservoir (this also serves to decrease insulin insensitivity)

Because fatty acids like arachidonic acid are emulsifed and taken up into enterocytes where they are esterfied on a glycerol backbone to form a triglyceride. Next, the triglycerides and cholesterol esters are bound together to form a chylomicron, they are then able to be utilised by the body depending on our energy homeostatis... When training or when in a starved phase, uptake will be by skeletal muscle and not by fat cells.. so the potential for Anabolism is greatly improved.

On non training days il take 2 caps first thing in the morning on an empty stomach

Next supplement 11-oxo

6 caps on training days, 3 before training and 3 after , im using Dragon nutrition 11-keto which i personaly feel is the best 11-oxo supplement produced, its stronger mg for mg than any other clone ive used or the original.

Im only using Anabeta to stabalise blood sugar levels, i get the carbs i need during the day, specificaly after training.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Russianstar said:


> The fatter you are the more estrogen related sides caused by testosterone supplementation, And the more important it is to keep estrogen down, or your going to get fatter, estrogen binding to estrogen receptors, filling up fat cells... not good.
> 
> Obviously the more test you use, the more estrogen at any percent bf, using provirion can prevent shbg, so keeping more free test and less conversion from taking place, and Adex can be dosed accordingly, everyones different, but you can post up what your thinking of using, and i can help.
> 
> RS


Am already on self admin TRT, 11.8nmols start & doc no help. I'm 48 & never used aas before. Everything's going well, I feel much better & etc.

I'm just trying to get everything just right though..I take aboout 2mg of adex split up over the week & all seems good.

But as I have a higher bf should I use more adex, I dunno...the nips are fine...but I wonder should I 'feel' the aas more...just started 250mg Rotex Test E every 7/days,

having swapped from Sust 250 e14d...the Test E seems better. Lots of subjective comments there, as you can see.

Bit vague I know...there's too much conflicting info about, not on here tho...should I use Prov?

Any input/suggestions welcome.


----------



## jocksir (Aug 8, 2012)

How you doing mate, i'm running a 11 - oxo cycle at the mo and was just wondering is there anymore benefit dosing pre/post workout rather than spacing it out through out the day?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

jocksir said:


> How you doing mate, i'm running a 11 - oxo cycle at the mo and was just wondering is there anymore benefit dosing pre/post workout rather than spacing it out through out the day?


It is great like that pre workout because it reaches peak blood concentrations after about 1hour, If you do spread them out, just be carefull not to use it to close to bed time, or you can interfere with the hormonal responses your body goes through and suppressing cortisol at night can cause your morning wood to go bye bye...

On my non training days i use it spread out, at a low dose of around 3 caps, but on training days i either split it up pre and post workout, or first thing in the AM then Pre workout.

How are you enjoying your cycle, noticed anything?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Am already on self admin TRT, 11.8nmols start & doc no help. I'm 48 & never used aas before. Everything's going well, I feel much better & etc.
> 
> I'm just trying to get everything just right though..I take aboout 2mg of adex split up over the week & all seems good.
> 
> ...


What i would suggest is you dont change anything, but wait now to see if you start getting increased edema, etc...

Should you use prov? Well you will get more from your test, plus increase libido, and the increased androgen level will make it easier to lose fat, 50mg ed is plenty, and you may find yourself feeling even better on trt.

If it aint broke dont try to fix it, but you can make things even better, i suggest using prov, and waiting to see if you need to increase adex. Apart from that, what bf percentage are you?


----------



## jocksir (Aug 8, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> It is great like that pre workout because it reaches peak blood concentrations after about 1hour, If you do spread them out, just be carefull not to use it to close to bed time, or you can interfere with the hormonal responses your body goes through and suppressing cortisol at night can cause your morning wood to go bye bye...
> 
> On my non training days i use it spread out, at a low dose of around 3 caps, but on training days i either split it up pre and post workout, or first thing in the AM then Pre workout.
> 
> How are you enjoying your cycle, noticed anything?


i'm using LGI 75mg and i've just bumped up the dose to 575mg.

I've dropped just over 2lb but i've started having some serious hunger issues, so ive up my cals and now going for a recomp. So far i'm enjoying it.

How about yourself any sides?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I remember reading loads of your stuff on another forum but forget which one, very very intersting.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> Problem with beastdrol is half the raws got contaminated and didnt contain any active... you could of got your money back.
> 
> Need2slin is actualy one of the best supps ive designed or worked on, as on a bulk it prevents fat increases, and on a cut, increases the amount of energy expenditure from fat, and increases the amount of nutrients fueling muscle cell repair, while increasing IGF levels. It increases Thyoid output, and increases the amount of free test at the same time.. But its perfect to use with GHRP-6!! Increased glucagon release, more balanced blood sugar levels, increased glut-4 uptake, Nice combo.
> 
> Nice lifts bro, see your dead is nearly the same as mine, im peeved because i just cant lift heavier its such a long way down lol.


i think the more level blood sugar levels is very interesting to me since i do suffer from hypoglycemic attacks, not diabetic but often monitored, yeh it was about 2years ago now and although i ordered via predator nutrition i was still an active member on eltiefitness and ntbm and tbh just felt like the whole thing was a scam, im going to look into the need2slin tho because it did always interest me as im going to be increasing my bulk im sure everything will help rather then hinder. it is a struggle to up lifts i found what really pushed my dead is rack pulls, every for 10 weeks increasin weight followed by 10 weeks of full deads helped push me through,

what are you expecting from your run with 11-oxo and overall goals?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

jocksir said:


> i'm using LGI 75mg and i've just bumped up the dose to 575mg.
> 
> I've dropped just over 2lb but i've started having some serious hunger issues, so ive up my cals and now going for a recomp. So far i'm enjoying it.
> 
> How about yourself any sides?


Sounds good, especialy as youve upped the dose, its a lot stronger than people realise, for me just some edema.. but it will subside after about 14 days.. strength and pumps are good.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I remember reading loads of your stuff on another forum but forget which one, very very intersting.


Thank you bro, thats really nice of you.

RS


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> i think the more level blood sugar levels is very interesting to me since i do suffer from hypoglycemic attacks, not diabetic but often monitored, yeh it was about 2years ago now and although i ordered via predator nutrition i was still an active member on eltiefitness and ntbm and tbh just felt like the whole thing was a scam, im going to look into the need2slin tho because it did always interest me as im going to be increasing my bulk im sure everything will help rather then hinder. it is a struggle to up lifts i found what really pushed my dead is rack pulls, every for 10 weeks increasin weight followed by 10 weeks of full deads helped push me through,
> 
> what are you expecting from your run with 11-oxo and overall goals?


There are a few studies showing n2slin was effective in treating type 2 diabetes, they are posted up on elitefitness.. it might benefit you, as it helps repair the pacreatic insulin producing cells.

Thanks for the deadlifting advice, il give that ago on monday. Cheers mate.

Im expecting to improve my overall condition, add a few lbs of muscle and decrease fat, my overall goal is to weigh 95 kg and look like im carved out of stone.. if i get there il compete in the natural physique competition, if i dont i may just pursue fitness modeling.. but i want people to look and go wow... Aesthetics and symmetry thats what i want from this cycle...

3 weeks 11-oxo and xgels,

3 weeks s4 50mg ed and xgels, provirion

2 weeks provirion x gels

3 weeks Nolva, daa and x gels

3 weeks Reeboot, Paragon but this is ALL subject to change depending on how i feel and look.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Russianstar

Thanks for your input really appreciate it. Out of reps...need to spread some around.

Stats are: bf 25%, 6', 95kg. I do 40mins x Cardio & K'bells, & 30 mins weights all three times a week.

Will start the Prov this coming week.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> @Russianstar
> 
> Thanks for your input really appreciate it. Out of reps...need to spread some around.
> 
> ...


Looking at that you will probably be able to keet the adex dosing as you are, and adding the prov with its own mild anti estrogenic effects should help with your training and goals.

Are you running a log to track your progress? If not please feel free to update in this log bro... it will be good to see your progress.

RS


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Morning all... DAY 8

The tweaks i made with the 11-keto (adrenosterone) Dose seems to have made a huge difference, i woke up dry, feeling good and far more energy than the last 5 days, i also did increase calories yesterday to just over 5k, so im guessing that helped.

Did 2 miles fasted running this morning, with no fear of losing muscle after taking 2 11-keto and 2 ARA.. got back starving so im cooking a fry up.

Hope you all have a great saturday RS


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Russianstar said:


> Problem with beastdrol is half the raws got contaminated and didnt contain any active... you could of got your money back.
> 
> Need2slin is actualy one of the best supps ive designed or worked on, as on a bulk it prevents fat increases, and on a cut, increases the amount of energy expenditure from fat, and increases the amount of nutrients fueling muscle cell repair, while increasing IGF levels. It increases Thyoid output, and increases the amount of free test at the same time.. But its perfect to use with GHRP-6!! Increased glucagon release, more balanced blood sugar levels, increased glut-4 uptake, Nice combo.
> 
> Nice lifts bro, see your dead is nearly the same as mine, im peeved because i just cant lift heavier its such a long way down lol.


Only negative on this product is the way it triggers the gag reflex about 10 minutes after taking it - not so bad if a drink is at hand, used to pop a dose on the way home from work ahead of evening meal and never learnt my lesson.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

jw390898 said:


> Only negative on this product is the way it triggers the gag reflex about 10 minutes after taking it - not so bad if a drink is at hand, used to pop a dose on the way home from work ahead of evening meal and never learnt my lesson.


Yep you should always take supps with drinks, any tablet can trigger the gag reflex if it starts to dissolve out of the stomach... its your bodies way of saying.. you need to drink.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

@jw390898

Are you going to do an offer on 11-keto anytime soon?

Thank bro..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Russianstar said:


> Yep you should always take supps with drinks, any tablet can *trigger the gag reflex* if it starts to dissolve out of the stomach... its your bodies way of saying.. you need to drink.


Or if you're a bloke you've got 'the wrong thing' in your mouth! :lol:


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Or if you're a bloke you've got 'the wrong thing' in your mouth! :lol:


Can you rip out your minds eye?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Russianstar said:


> Can you rip out your minds eye?


I could escalate this talk about 'eyes' but I don't want this excellent thread to degenerate. 

:lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Russianstar said:


> Drug affinity complex..it has an additional lysine molecule which allows for a much greater half life, allowing it to elevate GH for as much as 28 days.


It does but at a very low level from my use not as productive as GHRP and MOD GRF 1-29


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I could escalate this talk about 'eyes' but I don't want this excellent thread to degenerate.
> 
> :lol:


OMG... you one eyed snake..


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> It does but at a very low level from my use not as productive as GHRP and MOD GRF 1-29


Were you talking about them seperatley? together?

I was answering a question as to what DAC was.. I find it personaly the best of the GHRH group, And more productive than any ghrp.. Its a shame it has a feminine pulsate pattern. I like Semorelin, just for what i use it for, i dont find its efficacy as productive.

You may or may not have read many of the articles ive written on the subject, but CJC-1295 dac has its place, as does the GHRP group. A combination of the 2 is obviously better, In mathematical terms if you think of ghrh as contributing a GH amount quantified as the number 2 and GHRPs contributed a GH amount quantified as the number 4 the total GH release is not additive (i.e. 2 + 4 = 6). So the whole is greater than the sum of the parts such that 2 + 4 = 10.. So a bigger GH release.

Im sure youve noticed their unison?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Forgive my apparent 'ignorance' but are you a rising bb star or something? Your posts seem very professional, & well informed.

Why the 'Russian' bit ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Russianstar said:


> Were you talking about them seperatley? together?
> 
> I was answering a question as to what DAC was.. I find it personaly the best of the GHRH group, And more productive than any ghrp.. Its a shame it has a feminine pulsate pattern. I like Semorelin, just for what i use it for, i dont find its efficacy as productive.
> 
> ...


yes I understand about the synergy between the 2 but in my opinion from my own use over the years with DAC is not a great product in fact the use of any GHrH on its own is not great (not pointless but not anything worth doing) plus to use it with a GHRP again is not as effective as Mod GRF 1-29 which lets be fair any CJC started out as (well GRF) I do find it hard to understand why a man wants to release GH like a woman though?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Russianstar said:


> *Problem with beastdrol is half the raws got contaminated and didnt contain any active*... you could of got your money back.
> 
> Need2slin is actualy one of the best supps ive designed or worked on, as on a bulk it prevents fat increases, and on a cut, increases the amount of energy expenditure from fat, and increases the amount of nutrients fueling muscle cell repair, while increasing IGF levels. It increases Thyoid output, and increases the amount of free test at the same time.. But its perfect to use with GHRP-6!! Increased glucagon release, more balanced blood sugar levels, increased glut-4 uptake, Nice combo.
> 
> Nice lifts bro, see your dead is nearly the same as mine, im peeved because i just cant lift heavier its such a long way down lol.


Hi RS,

any specific batch numbers? I have a bottle of beastdrol in my stash!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Forgive my apparent 'ignorance' but are you a rising bb star or something? Your posts seem very professional, & well informed.
> 
> Why the 'Russian' bit ?


I've been following RS's post for a few years now. always well detailed. Check out his posts/logs on the sarms osta and s4, and igf etc... not sure where they are these days but they were a great read


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Forgive my apparent 'ignorance' but are you a rising bb star or something? Your posts seem very professional, & well informed.
> 
> Why the 'Russian' bit ?


Thats very kind, im hoping to be world champ in the naturals.. i have a phd in insulin mimetics, Russian because i am russian... hehe .. that part aint rocket science, and bro its fine you can ask anything. RS


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Russianstar said:


> @jw390898
> 
> Are you going to do an offer on 11-keto anytime soon?
> 
> Thank bro..


Got the double pot offer on, being you are doing me a nice promo by logging it! drop me a mail/pm and we will work a special.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What other names do you go by then? Where else do you post?

What was the title of your thesis? What did you do your degree in ?

Do you know much about Neurophysiology? NCV in particular.

Well you did say ask...no I'm not being nosey, but sometimes ppl come on here & they obv know alot & their background intrigues me.

Sometimes there can be others who bs all the way...can't name anyone/body but I think you'll know them.

I guess also that now that I'm injecting something into my body regularly I need to know who's behind it. Some ppl just 'whack the test in' & hope for the best.

Not doubting you for a moment though.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yes I understand about the synergy between the 2 but in my opinion from my own use over the years with DAC is not a great product in fact the use of any GHrH on its own is not great (not pointless but not anything worth doing) plus to use it with a GHRP again is not as effective as Mod GRF 1-29 which lets be fair any CJC started out as (well GRF) I do find it hard to understand why a man wants to release GH like a woman though?


Have you been using legit CJC-1295 DAC? and what kind of doses?

I never use a GHRH with a GHRP myself anymore, and if i did i would only use ipamorelin as it doesnt cause any changes in my prolactin or cortisol.

Your right, CJC started out as semorelin.. and if your using Semorelin every day as oppose to 1 or 2 injections iof DAC a week, then the increase in GH would be significant in the former GHRH.

Well people use AAS, and i know you have, which gives you the natural testosterone output of a middle aged woman, ive seen numbers of less than 28ng after a cycle... I would rather keep my natural test levels in the masculine department to be honest.

Using a productive dose of CJC with DAC a week of between 2 and 4 mg a week over a 12 week period wont cause any long term issues with GH out put, and does display all the benefits of increased GH, better skin tone, improved collagen synthesis, etc... I know that you personaly have recommended Synthetic GH to be used by women, which is far more detrimental to normal pulsate after, as the pituitary in a female has a harder time resetting than a mans.

The pros.. 2 injections a week... Improved recovery, strength, muscle size, improved REM, pancreatic healing, increased IGF levels.

The cons.. A female pulsate pattern, lowered natural gh for a short period upon cessation.

I in my line of work and goals find its perfect for me, i may have a female like GH release for 12 weeks , but damm i look and feel good on it.. and i dont need a pct after, just a few days of GHRP use to remind my pituitary of its correct timing release.

For a woman to achieve this upon cessation of GH would be far more difficult, hence the reason i wrote this article

Which peptide is best for women?

"*This is a question that is often asked, but often left unexplained&#8230; or answered without evidence.*

*
*

*
To begin with there are a few factors that we need to look at to decide with peptides are best for females depending on goals.*

*
*

*
THE GH PULSE.*

*
*

*
Now all you guys out there, and even those of you unsure of your gender, you have 3 main pulses of gh released from the pituitary everyday, with your biggest at night.. hence the importance of not eating carbs as the blunt your gh release, and even more importantly avoiding fats for at least 90 minutes before bed, as Fats really blunt GH even more so than carbs.*

*
You have a pulse in the morning, say if you went to bed at 10pm you would pulse around 6 am with your peak around 7am.*

*
Then you have a pulse that's normally the smallest of the 3 around 2-3pm, one of the reasons we often feel like sleepy or lethargic in the afternoon. We do have smaller surges in gh but often they release less than 13 ?g.*

*
Now a females release a nearly continuous amount of gh&#8230; where plasma levels are always elevated slightly above baseline levels of say 5 ?g/day..*

*
This release reminds us of the way in wich the peptide CJC-1295 with DAC works.*

*
*

*
Hence the first peptide we will look at for female use is the feminine cjc-1295 DAC.*

*
*

*
CJC-1295 DAC. (GHRH)*

*
*

*
DAC conjugated CJC 1295 (Receptor Grade) is an hGH secretogue that is unique by way of an additional lysine molecule that is added to facilitate the DAC complex. This conjugation makes for a much longer half-life, 8 Days.*

*
During this time after 1 injection the release of gh reminds us of mountain with a gentle slope to the peak and a gentle slope back down the other side.. until reaching the normal pulsate of a female.*

*
The cells within the pituitary release growth hormone in response to signalling by GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone GHRH affects both the number of secreting cells and the amount they each secrete, wich is different from a GHRP (Growth hormone releasing peptide) As these are inhibited from releasing these stores by Somatostatin.*

*
*

*
To give you an idea of its effectiveness a CJC-1295 pulsatility study performed on normal non-GH deficient people showed plasma levels were between 1 and 2 ng/ml or 1000-2000ng/L one week after injection of between 60 or 90 mcg/kg of CJC-1295.. thats a huge increase of baseline.*

*
The other important factor is there are many kinds of gh released by the pituitary, and synthetic GH does not imitate the kinds released when you use a GHRH, healthier and better results are seen, especialy for females when using the extremely effective DAC version of CJC.. (DAC stands for Drug affinity complex)*

*
So in quick summary, a female looking to imitate her own natural frequent mini pulses of gh would do well to use CJC-1295 DAC, as it imitates her own pulses.*

*
*

*
But can you stack it and make it more effective&#8230; the quick answer is YES!! the long answer is as follows&#8230;.*

*
*

*
Enter the GHRP.*

*
*

*
A GHRP such as GHRP-6 and Ghrelin has the ability to act on different populations of somatotropes (GH releasing cells). GHRP/Ghrelin increases the number of somatotropes releasing GH but not the amount released by each cell, which of course we've just seen CJC 1295 -DAC can do.*

*
So they make a great team, increasing the amount of cells that release GH, then increasing the amount of GH released by these cells&#8230;*

*
*

*
GHRP-6, is a polypeptide hormone, and a growth hormone secretagogue and ghrelin mimetic and analog. GHRP-6 is from the first generation of GHRPs and causes significant release of growth hormone by itself, due both to its suppression of somatostatin (an antagonist to GHRH) and stimulation of release of GH from the anterior pituitary. It does increase cortisol but not as significantly as say Hexarelin, it does though increase hunger and sadly unlike Ghrelin doesnt cause fat loss&#8230; not on its own, but only through GH release&#8230;but used in moderation with CJC-1295 DAC as above the results can be outstanding, seeing a marked increase in GH release, and the benefits that go along with that, of fat loss, improved skin tone, muscle tone, muscle recovery, even improved liver function, and increased igf levels leading to increased muscle growth, as well as helping any existing injuries by protecting tendons and joints.*

*
*

*
EXAMPLE CYCLE.*

*
*

*
Ok so your a female looking to improve musle tone and recovery.. this is a cycle i would suggest.*

*
*

*
WEEKS 1-12) CJC-1295 DAC 1000mcg a week (broken up into 2 doses) + GHRP-6 150mcg 2 x a day.*

*
*

*
If your looking to add some mass and really lose some fat i suggest..*

*
*

*
WEEKS 1-12) CJC-1295 DAC 2000mcg a week (broken up into 4 doses) + ghrp-6 200mcg 3 x a day"*

I hope that helps you to see my point of view..

Kindest regards RS


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

jw390898 said:


> Got the double pot offer on, being you are doing me a nice promo by logging it! drop me a mail/pm and we will work a special.


Haha i wasnt doing you a promo to get anything in return... However...


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> What other names do you go by then? Where else do you post?
> 
> *Professor Filimanov or Russianstar*
> 
> ...


*You should always doubt people, Doubt asks questions, and if you ask the right ones you wont get taken for a ride*.

Thanks bro.. answers in BOLD and ask anytime you like.

.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

jw390898 said:


> Got the double pot offer on, being you are doing me a nice promo by logging it! drop me a mail/pm and we will work a special.


How do i pm? im a numpty.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Russianstar said:


> How do i pm? im a numpty.


You might not have high enough post count yet....I cannot pm you either.

Drop me a mail on [email protected]


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

jw390898 said:


> You might not have high enough post count yet....I cannot pm you either.
> 
> Drop me a mail on [email protected]


Ah that must be it then... ok il email you now bro.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think this needs moving to the journal section mate dont you.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Milky said:


> I think this needs moving to the journal section mate dont you.


Probably i wasnt sure where to post it, sorry if its caused any probs, could you leave a redirect for a little while after moving it? Thanks mate.

RS


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Done..

:thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> Probably i wasnt sure where to post it, sorry if its caused any probs, could you leave a redirect for a little while after moving it? Thanks mate.
> 
> RS


itll still come up on the top 10 stats thing on the homepage everytime you update and people have logged to it, you need 30 posts and to have been here for a month to send pm's your not far of that anyway, and @latblaster this guys been round quite abit and is definanetly knowleadgable nice questions you asked tho, interrogation time lol


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> itll still come up on the top 10 stats thing on the homepage everytime you update and people have logged to it, you need 30 posts and to have been here for a month to send pm's your not far of that anyway, and @latblaster this guys been round quite abit and is definanetly knowleadgable nice questions you asked tho, interrogation time lol


Thanks Zack, really appreciate that, yeah i know it was like a spot light was on me... all i needed was some finger nails being pulled off ..

Its nice to be getting to know you guys aswell.

Cheers bro RS


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Milky said:


> Done..
> 
> :thumbup1:


Thanks mate .


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

I think its time for a cheat meal so chicken curry and chips i think tonight... i need the extra calories as tomorrow i will be doing a lot of cardio with the calorie fallout.

Cant say its my fave food, but its got protein carbs fat and calories...

Whats everyone up to.. who watched the rugby, England did well.. Wales collapsed at the death.. SO NOT GREAT, and ****nal lost aswell... Now all i need is Misha koklyaev to fail to make the 2012 strongman finals... oh he did.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Russianstar said:


> Have you been using legit CJC-1295 DAC? and what kind of doses?
> 
> I never use a GHRH with a GHRP myself anymore, and if i did i would only use ipamorelin as it doesnt cause any changes in my prolactin or cortisol.
> 
> ...


 that is your choice I made mine 24yrs ago and do not regret it for one minute, my levels are never low my natty levels after PCT recover well, I have three great kids (1 being 9months old) so please don't assume things about me you know nothing about



Russianstar said:


> Using a productive dose of CJC with DAC a week of between 2 and 4 mg a week over a 12 week period wont cause any long term issues with GH out put, and does display all the benefits of increased GH, better skin tone, improved collagen synthesis, etc... I know that you personaly have recommended Synthetic GH to be used by women, which is far more detrimental to normal pulsate after, as the pituitary in a female has a harder time resetting than a mans.


 you seem to have the attitude that only you know best?? Why is that? Yes I have given that advice but you know nothing of the situation plus the resetting of the female pulse does not take that long to recover especially on the low dose I suggest to use.......you seem to be assuming a fair few things why?



Russianstar said:


> The pros.. 2 injections a week... Improved recovery, strength, muscle size, improved REM, pancreatic healing, increased IGF levels.
> 
> The cons.. A female pulsate pattern, lowered natural gh for a short period upon cessation.
> 
> I in my line of work and goals find its perfect for me, i may have a female like GH release for 12 weeks , but damm i look and feel good on it.. and i dont need a pct after, just a few days of GHRP use to remind my pituitary of its correct timing release.


 well if we are being picky the need to use a GHRP after is a form of pct is it not?

To answer an earlier question yes my peptides are of clinical grade, I actually prefer to use IPAM over GHRP-2 or 6 as I feel better on it, but I feel better on IPAM / mod GRF than I did on two injections of CJC DAC (500mcg per jab) per week I certainly get all the benefits.

And yes I have used GH and I will again my own use of these peptides has allowed me to build a World class physique on stage whilst reducing my gear use to a tenth of what it has been in the past, my bloods are all good and my natty test levels once through gear cycle PCT are in the middle of normal please don't make assumptions about me 



Russianstar said:


> For a woman to achieve this upon cessation of GH would be far more difficult, hence the reason i wrote this article


and a good article it is


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> that is your choice I made mine 24yrs ago and do not regret it for one minute, my levels are never low my natty levels after PCT recover well, I have three great kids (1 being 9months old) so please don't assume things about me you know nothing about
> 
> *I was merely saying that i chose to use a GHRH with a feminine pulsate pattern.. As you asked why would anyone want to, i was showing you have chosen to do something that makes your test levels as low as a female, i certainly wasnt suggesting you werent fertile or had made the wrong choice. Perhaps i could of said things differently, so i apolagize*.
> 
> ...


Thank you , i do appreciate you even posting in my thread, and im sorry if things came over either in an aggresive way, or in a way that sounded to familiar or personal, i was merely trying to point out things from my point of view. I have the utmost respect for you, and even though you seem to have felt i wasnt respectfull , the reason i went into so much depth and detail was to make the argument presentable to somone with your kind of experience and knowledge.

Kindest regards RS


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

That's cool mate I have high regard for your knowledge unfortunately things in text can be taken the wrong way, it would seem with just a few differences we sing from the same song sheet....I am at a stage where I am trailing things with peptides to find what is best for myself and this can then suggest them to others I will add a high dose (2-4mg) of CJC DAC to these trials to see what this dose gives I cannot knock nor compare if I have not tried, I am currently using high dose (1mg) IPAM before bed to see if there is any benefit to the longer half life and second pulse hours later seeing it is a dual compartment peptide so far on the night I have done it (only when I work away due to baby at home) my sleep and rest over night has been amazing


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> That's cool mate I have high regard for your knowledge unfortunately things in text can be taken the wrong way, it would seem with just a few differences we sing from the same song sheet....I am at a stage where I am trailing things with peptides to find what is best for myself and this can then suggest them to others I will add a high dose (2-4mg) of CJC DAC to these trials to see what this dose gives I cannot knock nor compare if I have not tried, I am currently using high dose (1mg) IPAM before bed to see if there is any benefit to the longer half life and second pulse hours later seeing it is a dual compartment peptide so far on the night I have done it (only when I work away due to baby at home) my sleep and rest over night has been amazing


Thank you, i would really like your honest feedback about the increased dose with DAC.

Thats interesting your using 1mg.. in studies i read, and know from my own research 200mcg empties the pituitary of gh, I had a theory that it affects REM more than any other GHRP, even more so than GHRP-2 which was first used to induce deep wave delta sleep. You may be very right in the longer half life having much more of a prominent affect on sleep and rest than perhaps has been studied, would love to hear more about that.

Yeah i think we both are coming from the same direction, sometimes as you say thinks can be taken differently or in the wrong way when written instead of spoken.

Maybe you could offer me some advice on how to beef up my arms? Please? Thanks again for joining this journal, im sure this has been the first of many great discussions.

rs


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

@Russianstar quick question bro, ive managed to dig out my bottle of dieselbolan v2 you reckon its worth throwing in my cycle? or just as waste of a pills like beastdrol?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> @Russianstar quick question bro, ive managed to dig out my bottle of dieselbolan v2 you reckon its worth throwing in my cycle? or just as waste of a pills like beastdrol?


I know that dieselbolan was good stuff... can you remind me of what the actives are, i dont want to suggest something that maybe detrimental to your goals or health, what was the dose, and was it 1 methyl or 2? What cycle are you running?

RS


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Night everyone, just took my Anabeta and some corosolic acid want to see if that adds to the deep sleep and well rested feeling im getting, and see if i can continue the waking up looking pumped and dry as a bone.

See you all tomorrow RS


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Best thread I've read in a long time, full of good science, opinion & real results. :thumb:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> I know that dieselbolan was good stuff... can you remind me of what the actives are, i dont want to suggest something that maybe detrimental to your goals or health, what was the dose, and was it 1 methyl or 2? What cycle are you running?
> 
> RS


10mg - 7beta-hydroxy 2alpha,17beta-dimethyl 5alpha-androstan 3-on azine

25mg - 13 ethyl 3 methoxy

it says 2 tabs a day but probably need more, never used it after the beastdrol put me off, im currently on test/tren/eq i ten to favour lower dose cycles with optimum diet


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> 10mg - 7beta-hydroxy 2alpha,17beta-dimethyl 5alpha-androstan 3-on azine
> 
> 25mg - 13 ethyl 3 methoxy
> 
> it says 2 tabs a day but probably need more, never used it after the beastdrol put me off, im currently on test/tren/eq i ten to favour lower dose cycles with optimum diet


Ok so dimethazine and lmg... you could easily add that in but my concern for you would be prolactin levels, as 13 ethyl can raise them quite a bit to say the least. you should use 75mg of lmg to really see anything, and about 30mg of dimethazine which is basicaly a double methylated superdrol structure, so giving you more active at a lower dose... But i havent really seen anyone say it was better than superdrol.

The best superdrol around is the one JW sells, its got a COP aswell.

How are you finding the cycle? Do you really need to add anything? Maybe it could be saved to use in the future?

How are you anyway mate? RS


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Best thread I've read in a long time, full of good science, opinion & real results. :thumb:


That means alot, i hope that with everyone contributing in this thread the way they have, we all get to learn and improve.

How are you? RS


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*DAY 9*

Thought for the day...

STRENGTH maybe your WEAKNESS if it means you stand ALONE. "soccertees"

How are you all? Feel good today, thought id better add ive been using 3000mg of vit c every day as i thought i had a bit of a cold coming, but it seems to have passed. Heading off to hit the Gym, not sure what to train today, either legs or chest, i dont like to set a plan, i like to train to how i feel, then its High intensity... and all about form.

Thank you all for following along, RS


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Just a brief note on what might be causing the daily water retention that comes and goes..

Water retention is very closely associated with heat. When the vasodilation occurs due to the rise in body temperature and as caused by ARA, blood vessels expand, causing an increase in blood volume and subsequent water retention. Also, an increased blood volume leads to decreased pressure, which would lead the body to try to store more sodium and cause even more water retention, and as i use Adrenosterone which interferes with aldosterone, that could be why im holding water, Sodium retention... ok im drinking even more H2O and cutting oit the salt.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> Ok so dimethazine and lmg... you could easily add that in but my concern for you would be prolactin levels, as 13 ethyl can raise them quite a bit to say the least. you should use 75mg of lmg to really see anything, and about 30mg of dimethazine which is basicaly a double methylated superdrol structure, so giving you more active at a lower dose... But i havent really seen anyone say it was better than superdrol.
> 
> The best superdrol around is the one JW sells, its got a COP aswell.
> 
> ...


cycle is good, problem ive had alot of family issues and stress lately so diet went to pot and ive been ill last week, so ive resetted diet and back on track, going to extend cycle into the new year, hopefully make the best of it now everything clear and i can concentrate on what i need to, i dont think i can see me using it in the future to be honest, rather spend the cash on some dbol or oxys and get guaranteed results, rather then taking a chance on these,

ps go for chest lol sundays always a good day for chest, how was the brekfast? what sort of sets and reps you working to rs?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup I'm good today thanks, jabbed 1ml of Rotex Test E yesday. I have a bf% monitor & it's risen 2% in about 5 days.

Don't know if it's stopped working, or could it be water don't have any signs of retention, but my eyes are a bit puffy last few days?

Will order Prov in the morning.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> cycle is good, problem ive had alot of family issues and stress lately so diet went to pot and ive been ill last week, so ive resetted diet and back on track, going to extend cycle into the new year, hopefully make the best of it now everything clear and i can concentrate on what i need to, i dont think i can see me using it in the future to be honest, rather spend the cash on some dbol or oxys and get guaranteed results, rather then taking a chance on these,
> 
> ps go for chest lol sundays always a good day for chest, how was the brekfast? what sort of sets and reps you working to rs?


Nice advice, i did chest, felt good, did 5 sets of dumbell bench, and then 4 sets dumbell flys, all about 80 perccent of my max 10 resps on the dumbell bench and 15 on the flys.

Then on to close grip bench, 60kg x 15 reps did 3 sets, then 4 sets dumbell skull crushers. Some cable tricep push downs to finish, 5 sets, 15 reps, starting at 50kg, going up by 5 each set.

Breakfast was nice...!!! 4 slices vogel bread toasted. 6 egg white scrambled egg, 2, 95 percent meat sausages from costco, and 3 rashers of back bacon soaked and de salted.. and some heinz baked beans.

Post training, 40grams of protein, and 2 bowls of porridge with bananas.

I would add the diesel in bro.. it is good stuff...


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Yup I'm good today thanks, jabbed 1ml of Rotex Test E yesday. I have a bf% monitor & it's risen 2% in about 5 days.
> 
> Don't know if it's stopped working, or could it be water don't have any signs of retention, but my eyes are a bit puffy last few days?
> 
> Will order Prov in the morning.


If your eyes are puffy it could be the first signs of increased water retention from estrogen, a Diet thats been a little higher in sodium than normal, not drinking enough water, or a sluggish thyroid, common during the winter months.

Good idea the prov will help, even with energy etc.

Glad your well bro.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Read your comments about Candida there's alot of so called cures, but what are the symptoms-apart from Thrush?

I saw the Three Lac which got some bad reviews because it had a biotic pre/pro? that is 'something' faecalis so everyone got the wrong idea.

But saw in my local chemist, yet another treatment for Candida. Is it something that should be treated prophylactically?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Read your comments about Candida there's alot of so called cures, but what are the symptoms-apart from Thrush?
> 
> I saw the Three Lac which got some bad reviews because it had a biotic pre/pro? that is 'something' faecalis so everyone got the wrong idea.
> 
> But saw in my local chemist, yet another treatment for Candida. Is it something that should be treated prophylactically?


Yes something that can be treated prophylactically is something that can be prevented, which is the best treatment, Avoiding sugar spikes, White breads, cakes biscuits etc... I treated mine with lepicol, now i use that for 5 weeks then have 3 off all year long. Symptoms can be anything from indigestion, to bloating, feeling tired, bad skin, etc.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> Nice advice, i did chest, felt good, did 5 sets of dumbell bench, and then 4 sets dumbell flys, all about 80 perccent of my max 10 resps on the dumbell bench and 15 on the flys.
> 
> Then on to close grip bench, 60kg x 15 reps did 3 sets, then 4 sets dumbell skull crushers. Some cable tricep push downs to finish, 5 sets, 15 reps, starting at 50kg, going up by 5 each set.
> 
> ...


thanks, ill stick it in and see how it goes, ive got caber on hand anyway so ill just .25 x2 weekly, do you train with someone or on your own? what sort of calories do you aim to hit? and do you have your post workour porridge cooked or blended in your shake rs?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

I train alone actualy, not out of choice but more out of no choice, i cant train exactly the same time or stick to a routine as i have so much going on, so i try and go when i get free time, its a hinderance because when i had a partner i trained much better,

How about you Zack?

I cook my post workout porridge to help digestion etc... then i blend it in... just the bits arent to nice lol.

I aim to hit around 5.2k 6 days of the week... and on the 7th il hit 6k.

I do 3 weeks where i get 65 percent of my cals from fats, and then 3 weeks 65 percent from carbs... I find this keeps my hormones working properly, and enables me to stay at a low bf.

Then 1 week every 7th week... il have a whole week of eating around 3k.. i find i dont lose much in the way of fat or muscle, as i rest that week, but it does my health a lot of good, fasting for longetivity...

Although i doubt anyone would call 3k fasting hehe.

How about your diet and cals?

RS


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*BIG NEWS!!*

I have just become a sponsored Athlete for JWsupplements, so a huge thank you to them, im looking fowards to reviewing all your products, and getting loads and loads of supps... Joke!!

http://www.talkanabolics.com/post/Russianstar-runs-Anabeta-11keto-XGels-and-other-JW-goodies-6107276?pid=1275926157#post1275926157


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> *BIG NEWS!!*
> 
> I have just become a sponsored Athlete for JWsupplements, so a huge thank you to them, im looking fowards to reviewing all your products, and getting loads and loads of supps... Joke!!
> 
> http://www.talkanabolics.com/post/Russianstar-runs-Anabeta-11keto-XGels-and-other-JW-goodies-6107276?pid=1275926157#post1275926157


wahayy thats brilliant mate, congrats:thumb: really lookin forward more to your log now, and willl reply to above questions later RS


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> wahayy thats brilliant mate, congrats:thumb: really lookin forward more to your log now, and willl reply to above questions later RS


Thanks man, really appreciate it, look fowards to your answers bro..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Great news RS, look forward to see what stuff they have & your opinions. :bounce:


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Great news RS, look forward to see what stuff they have & your opinions. :bounce:


Thank you bro.. i will try to be as honest as i can with everything i write...

Where abouts in swansea are you, im near cardiff..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mumbles mate, the place where ppl live who think they're posh! :lol:


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Mumbles mate, the place where ppl live who think they're posh! :lol:


I didnt hear that, what did you say?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Russianstar said:


> I didnt hear that, what did you say?


Just read that, & thought 'wtf is this guy on about' 5 mins later I got it...well it is early!


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Just read that, & thought 'wtf is this guy on about' 5 mins later I got it...well it is early!


Sorry bro... my sense of humor isnt the best... its my own brand lol.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*DAY 10*

A rest day today, as il be killing legs tomorrow, things are going well on this cycle, and im starting to feel pretty much pumped all the time... Might think about extending this if it carries on feeling so good.

Have to say 11-keto would be just about the perfect pro anabolic a woman could use... Little sides, not very androgenic at all, and good for fat loss.

http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/11-Keto.html

Hope everyones having a good day... im going to link a discussion from another part of the forum to here as it was so good.

RS


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Take a look if your interested in peps.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/203287-direct-muscle-growth-best-peptides-igf-1-des-peg-mgf.html


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Russianstar said:


> Sorry bro... my sense of humor isnt the best... its my own brand lol.


It was fine, I thought it very subtle. :lol:

I have what some people call 'dry humour' it often isn't appreciated by those with a low intellectual ceiling though. 

Had to miss the gym this morning, parents need attending to!


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> It was fine, I thought it very subtle. :lol:
> 
> I have what some people call 'dry humour' it often isn't appreciated by those with a low intellectual ceiling though.
> 
> Had to miss the gym this morning, parents need attending to!


How are your parents?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Russianstar said:


> How are your parents?


Not good at all my pa's in bed coz he fell over the other day & bruised his hip, he's very disabled as it is. Atm it's a nightmare.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Not good at all my pa's in bed coz he fell over the other day & bruised his hip, he's very disabled as it is. Atm it's a nightmare.


Im really sorry to hear that bro... how are you coping?, i know it can be stressfull, my thoughts are with you... and i hope your dad starts feeling better xx


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Do you think any guys here would be interested in something ive been working on for a while in relation to balding and hair loss?

For the last 9 years or so, ever since my first visits to gyms and sports halls, i couldn't help but notice that 70 percent of muscular guys who were in these gyms were either bald, balding, or very receding. This spiked my interest at an early age to find out what preventions there were , and what could be done to help cause regrowth of lost hair.

Enter the famous DHT blockers, with an astounding array of nasty sides, I know there has to be something better!!

Well through my studies i came across a few surprising alternitive therapies.

The main reason why lots of people get receeding hair lines, thinning hair and baldness is actualy caused by a lack of blood flow to the scalp..add that to the reduced size of the follicles caused by the conversion of DHT and then it binding to the skin and you have a recipe for hair loss.

So what can be done?

Well firstly i looked at vasolidators not prostaglandins, i wanted to look at products that contained the NO chemical analog.. Nitric oxide.reason being is that NO causes blood vessels to relax then It opens them up, promoting easy blood flow. Accordingly, NO is also referred to as endothelium-derived relaxing factor (EDRF). NO is a ubiquitous messenger with far-reaching effects in the body, Suprisingly minoxidil contains the NO chemical group, Just look at its name! miNOxidil. Now NO is involved in opening potassium channels, also known as the K-channels, so more blood flow to the follicles =more nutrients delivered and more stimulation of the follicle.. so this is a great start.

So the product ive been looking at is the amino acid L-arginine, its got great potential as a toplical blood flow enhancer, its just 174.2 daltons, thats its molecular weight so making it a transdermal is very possible. And its a very active precursor to NO!

The next ingredient i looked at was caffeine, its been used topicaly for hundreds of years in some cultures to stimulate healing... well if we look at balding as a wound, caused by a lack of circulation then it looks like caffeine might help, but how?

Well firstly here is a study conducted by the University of jena in germany.

Research carried out at the Department of Dermatology and Allergology, at the Univeristy of Jena, in Germany, studied the effects of both caffeineand testosterone on in vitro hair follicle samples.The research aimed to determine the affect of both these substances on androgenetic alopecia and (AGA), a form of hereditary hair loss. This condition affects 50 per cent of men aged 50 years old and currently feeds a huge industry that includes topical, oral and surgical treatments.

The research found that caffeine application spurred growth, while testosterone clearly impeded growth.

Hair follicles from 14 biopsies were taken from the top of the scull of male patients and the samples were cultivated for 120hrs to 192hrs, with hair shaft elongation measured on a daily basis and at the end of the test period.

The results showed significant growth suppression in hair follicles treated with 5 micro grams per milliliter. This was countered by caffeine tested in concentrations of 0.0001 per cent and 0.005 per cent.

The researchers said that, on the contrary, caffeine significantly boosted growth of the hair follicles, leading the team to conclude that caffeine is a stimulator of hair growth and 'may have important clinical impact in the management of AGA'

It seems that caffeine actualy stimulates blood flow to the follicles and impedes the effects that Testosterone has on downsizing the follicle, causing the hair shaft to become thinner, as Caffeine regultes testosterone so well, its future looks bright, but topicaly not oraly is the way to go.

Next i looked at alternative DHT blockers.. no not saw palmetto.. something better.

Banana peel extract, no im not joking though it could be why monkeys are so hairy!

A methanol extract of banana peel (BPEx, 200 mg/kg, p.o.) significantly suppressed the regrowth of ventral prostates and seminal vesicles induced by testosterone in castrated mice. Further studies in the androgen-responsive LNCaP human prostate cancer cell line showed that BPEx inhibited dose-dependently testosterone-induced cell growth, while the inhibitory activities of BPEx did not appear against dehydrotestosterone-induced cell growth. These results indicate that methanol extract of banana peel can inhibit 5alpha-reductase and might be useful in the treatment of benign prostate hyperlasia.. Whats interesting is that it seems its more effective than saw palmetto at this.

The other one i looked at was Equol (7-hydroxy-3[4'hydroxyphenyl]-chroman) is the major metabolite of the phytoestrogen daidzein, one of the main isoflavones found abundantly in soybeans and soy foods.. The reason this is interesting is because of its unique action on DHT.

This is the magic part.

equol specifically binds 5alpha-dihydrotestosterone (DHT), but not testosterone, dehydroepiandrosterone, or estrogen with high affinity. Equol does not bind the prostatic androgen receptor, and has a modest affinity for recombinant estrogen receptor (ER) beta, and no affinity for ERalpha. In castrated male rats treated with DHT, concomitant treatment with equol blocked DHT's trophic effects on the ventral prostate gland growth and inhibitory feedback effects on plasma LH levels without changes in circulating DHT. Therefore, equol can bind circulating DHT and sequester it from the androgen receptor, thus altering growth and physiological hormone responses that are regulated by androgens. So You still recieve the benefits of DHT but not in the androgen receptor of the skin primarily.

Now the exciting part is that i combined these ingredients.. and i found something very interesting, One person who recently lost hair after using Masteron Tren and Test, regained 80 percent of his hair on the hair line, Now in the process of carrying out a study on somone with MPB that he has had exert its affects since he was 17, now at the age of 37 he is nearly completely bald... My anticipation is building to see the results.

In the meantime, look for shampoos containing caffeine... And keep positive, this a a hugely under invested, and under studied area, breakthroughs are coming... combining the above ingredients and the positive effects of GHRH analogs like CJC-1295, and GHRP's like ipamorelin seems to be the way to go, as both of these increase blood flow, and your healing hormone GH.. as GH opens the potassium channels.

I am still working on this but getting funding and stuff isnt easy... but il get there...


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

So whats the news on the street?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How old are you RS? Coz I saw some pics of a Prof Filimanov & he looks about 60???


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> How old are you RS? Coz I saw some pics of a Prof Filimanov & he looks about 60???


Haha lol. How old do you think i am looking at the pics on the first page...

I dont think JW would sponsor me as an athlete or fitness model if i was 60


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*DAY 11*

I have 5 days of 11-keto left i think.. so will decide wether to continue or not... i dont feel any suppression yet but then i wouldnt with increased amounts of androgens circulating.. i might quit while im ahead.. Anyway i will decide.

Strength will be checked today as i will be lifting heavy, and vascularity regardless of training has improved thanks to ARA X-gels!!

Fat levels seem to be the same but according to my scales im up 3lbs from the start of the cycle, so these supps are either very good in tandom or im holding a lot of glycogen... i weighed after using the toilet.

Not much else to report, i may add ghrp-6 at a dose of 100mcg 2 times a day morning and night purely for aesthetic reasons, better skin and hair and recovery.

How is everyone?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> *DAY 11*
> 
> I have 5 days of 11-keto left i think.. so will decide wether to continue or not... i dont feel any suppression yet but then i wouldnt with increased amounts of androgens circulating.. i might quit while im ahead.. Anyway i will decide.
> 
> ...


Going through the cupboard I found 3 bottles of the original X-factor by MN, no idea when I bought these but must of been a while back. Risk sounding like a wimp, but I'm concerned about running them due to the increased DOMS and inflammation that occurs - don't want to aggravate old injuries.

Has the ARA caused any problems like this for you RS?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Going through the cupboard I found 3 bottles of the original X-factor by MN, no idea when I bought these but must of been a while back. Risk sounding like a wimp, but I'm concerned about running them due to the increased DOMS and inflammation that occurs - don't want to aggravate old injuries.
> 
> Has the ARA caused any problems like this for you RS?


Actualy... the opposite occured, ive had a painfull rotator cuff for about 4 months along with a pain in my wrist, just from playing volleyball and tennis alot in the summer, so i like you was apprehensive...

Yes i do get increased DOMS but the pain i had been suffering has totaly subsided, i actualy think its to do with skeletal uptake of ARA and increased machrophage activity.

I would strongly suggest you using them... if its the original, try 5 caps pre workout training days, and 2 to 3 in between meals on non training.

If youve got any other questions, please feel free to ask bro.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> Actualy... the opposite occured, ive had a painfull rotator cuff for about 4 months along with a pain in my wrist, just from playing volleyball and tennis alot in the summer, so i like you was apprehensive...
> 
> Yes i do get increased DOMS but the pain i had been suffering has totaly subsided, i actualy think its to do with skeletal uptake of ARA and increased machrophage activity.
> 
> ...


Excellent stuff - had to google machrophage activity although my very limited brain could only decipher so much. Going by your experience though I'll gladly just take your word for it.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

In addition, was just curious to know if you follow/include any pre-hab routine or exercises that you feel have been worthwhile in your recovery and injury prevention?

I tend to do external rotations, face pulls with scapular retraction and often use foam roller.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What is Methyl Tren is it the same as Trenbolone....well not the same but some sort of variant?

Well I just wondered if the Russians had come up with an age regressive steroid...but no I didn't really think you were 60.

59 maybe!! :lol:


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Excellent stuff - had to google machrophage activity although my very limited brain could only decipher so much. Going by your experience though I'll gladly just take your word for it.


I was honestly suprised to find instead of increased joint pain i got less... i hope the same process takes place with you...

I will look fowards to your experiences, are you thinking of logging it?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Cronus said:


> In addition, was just curious to know if you follow/include any pre-hab routine or exercises that you feel have been worthwhile in your recovery and injury prevention?
> 
> I tend to do external rotations, face pulls with scapular retraction and often use foam roller.


I try to use perfect technique on all shoulder exercises, and one exercise i found really good is to hold your arm at parallel to the floor out at your side, then bend your elbow 90 degrees.. Now lift your hand twisting your shoulder until your forearm only faces up, leaving your top half of the arm still parallel with the floor, now drop your hand so your hand is pointing down again with the top half of the arm still parallel..

I use a 10kg weight and will do about 50 repetitions of this exercise 2 x a week.. its helped me no end. You might do something similiar.. how do you find using the foam roller?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> What is Methyl Tren is it the same as Trenbolone....well not the same but some sort of variant?
> 
> Well I just wondered if the Russians had come up with an age regressive steroid...but no I didn't really think you were 60.
> 
> 59 maybe!! :lol:


Lol... nah in my twenties...

Methyltrienolone is structurally similar to trenbolone a powerful androgen that does not aromatize to estrogen. The difference is the attachment of a 17-alpha-methyl group for oral activity.

Its actions are probably milder than Trenbolone as 17-alpha groups show a tendancy to reduce androgenic activity of steroids.

When using it one of the wierd things it seems to cause is an actual increase of high amounts of the DHT-deactivating enzyme 3alpha-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase in muscle tissue, but not in the scalp and prostate... So expect balding and BPH, and less androgenic potency in muscles than Tren.

It will affect libido in most users even more so than deca, it is a 19Nor steroid like tren, probably because it binds almost equipotently to the progesterone receptor, what would be of concern is if this was stacked with test, the increased estrogen and prolactin is quite likely to cause gyno to flare up if the right meds arent used to acompany the cycle.

I personaly feel its less toxic than halotestin and more so than anadrol.

750 mcg seems to be the best dose in regards returns in terms of gains and sides.

Hope that helps, wrote something on it for isteroids once but cant remember where it is now


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So is MT ok for occasional pwo use?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> So is MT ok for occasional pwo use?


If something binds really strongly and can saturate a receptor... then yes if your on TRT and no if your not as you will mess up your HPTA.. so you will need to be carefull or a pct will be needed.

It would work well for you bro.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> I was honestly suprised to find instead of increased joint pain i got less... i hope the same process takes place with you...
> 
> I will look fowards to your experiences, are you thinking of logging it?


I'll probably look to include it next year post cycle to help retain my gains. I'd like to log it but I very much doubt I'll have the time to update it consistently although may look to write a overview at the end.



Russianstar said:


> I try to use perfect technique on all shoulder exercises, and one exercise i found really good is to hold your arm at parallel to the floor out at your side, then bend your elbow 90 degrees.. Now lift your hand twisting your shoulder until your forearm only faces up, leaving your top half of the arm still parallel with the floor, now drop your hand so your hand is pointing down again with the top half of the arm still parallel..
> 
> I use a 10kg weight and will do about 50 repetitions of this exercise 2 x a week.. its helped me no end. You might do something similiar.. how do you find using the foam roller?


Lol I like the very descriptive explanation I've just started included this exercise in my routine along with a seated variation.

10kg x 50 reps is real impressive, your external rotators must be very conditioned and strong - mine are fatigued with sets of 5kg after reaching 12 reps ;( shows they need a lot of work.

Enjoying your log bro, keep at it.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh and congrats on becoming a sponsored Athlete for JWsupplements, must have missed that post earlier on


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Oh and congrats on becoming a sponsored Athlete for JWsupplements, must have missed that post earlier on


I look fowards to seeing what you think of X-factor.

Haha, well i love a bit of detail, i was smiling writing that because i was thinking am i going to confuse you, i wasnt sure i understood what i was writing myself lol

They have improved from lots of training since my injury, i guess its repitition that conditions the joint and supporting muscle... keep at it you will be doing 15kg for 50 reps soon!!

Thanks again, yeah i was kind of suprised and really pleased and honoured to be asked, they are a great company, so i will look fowards to representing them in this log, and when i train sporting their Tank top.. lol

Have a great night bro, Chat tommorow... Night all.

RS


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*DAY 12*

Cottage cheese, Eggs and toast for breakast, Not the best, but it was ok... Off to work now so il be in later to see how everyones doing.

Thank you all for following my log RS


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Cottage cheese is the devils food..morning btw!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Meant to also ask about vitimans, which do you think are good-multi vits- as there are so bloody many at imaginative prices I get confused.

No it's not senility....yet!!! :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

hello rs hows it going? was just reading your info on mgf in the other thread with pscarb quite interesting, ive only got 1 bottle of mfg sitting pritty in my fridge, only bought one from the spur of the moment was thinking about giving it a try post workout to bring up my biceps, saw your pics on the first page you look really good for natural (no ****) any thoughts on competitions>?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Cottage cheese is the devils food..morning btw!


Then im the Devil personified,


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Meant to also ask about vitimans, which do you think are good-multi vits- as there are so bloody many at imaginative prices I get confused.
> 
> No it's not senility....yet!!! :lol:


I use Animal PAK and take one pack 3 times a week to supplement my diet, lasts ages like that, and from my experience its the best.

Try L-DOPA if you keep getting confused lol


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> hello rs hows it going? was just reading your info on mgf in the other thread with pscarb quite interesting, ive only got 1 bottle of mfg sitting pritty in my fridge, only bought one from the spur of the moment was thinking about giving it a try post workout to bring up my biceps, saw your pics on the first page you look really good for natural (no ****) any thoughts on competitions>?


Thanks bro... haha i know your no **** lol... i think???

Not as much size as you though bro, hence why im working hard. Hmmm 100-200mcg after training, but straight after training is best. you could try 200mcg 100 in each bicep and do it like this...

20MCG in 5 different places on the bicep youve trained, then repeat on the other arm straight after post training as its half life is very short.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> Thanks bro... haha i know your no **** lol... i think???
> 
> Not as much size as you though bro, hence why im working hard. Hmmm 100-200mcg after training, but straight after training is best. you could try 200mcg 100 in each bicep and do it like this...
> 
> 20MCG in 5 different places on the bicep youve trained, then repeat on the other arm straight after post training as its half life is very short.


defo no **** lol, hmmm interesting concept, but i only train bi's ones weekly throughout the week i train 3days, so would this be all 3 days, or just the one day im trianing them? i dont mind being a guinnea pig, youve got alot more then me atm im on a bulk, think ive lost my abs deep down somewhere,lol but itsall part of the game i suppose, morning broski, whats the update for today


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Cottage cheese is the devils food..morning btw!


Cottage Cheese Omelet is the future.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

jw390898 said:


> *Cottage Cheese Omelet* is the future.


*vomits*

:lol:


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> defo no **** lol, hmmm interesting concept, but i only train bi's ones weekly throughout the week i train 3days, so would this be all 3 days, or just the one day im trianing them? i dont mind being a guinnea pig, youve got alot more then me atm im on a bulk, think ive lost my abs deep down somewhere,lol but itsall part of the game i suppose, morning broski, whats the update for today


Id keep it to the days you tain biceps only, should last you a while then bro.

The update for today is.. its day 13 and all is well!!

How are things with you my man?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

jw390898 said:


> Cottage Cheese Omelet is the future.


Thanks for helping me extend my 11-keto cycle bro!!


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> *vomits*
> 
> :lol:


Actualy thanks to JW, i made this today, and it is awesome...

Does anyone here like paella?


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Russianstar said:


> Actualy thanks to JW, i made this today, and it is awesome...
> 
> Does anyone here like paella?


Paella is good - love shellfish and get some prawns and mussells and crab in there.

Incidentally on the omelet - not a fan of it normally but the onion and chive cottage cheese they do is perfect for this - a little ham or bacon in the mix too.

You can use that ;-)


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

jw390898 said:


> Paella is good - love shellfish and get some prawns and mussells and crab in there.
> 
> Incidentally on the omelet - not a fan of it normally but the onion and chive cottage cheese they do is perfect for this - a little ham or bacon in the mix too.
> 
> You can use that ;-)


More ideas.. I had no idea you were such a Connoisseur of the finer things. Thought about a book?

Yeah i think paella is probably my favourite post workout meal... its just totes amaze!!! Yeah i know im down with the word on the streets.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*DAY 14*

Everything is still going well... chest and biceps tonight i think... i will post up some numbers later.

Strength and libido is up.

Vascularity is improved

Weight is +2lbs

BF is the same

Appetite is about the same

Sides, motivation and lethargy.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

I should of said lack of motivation.

My workout was an unusual one... klots of volume, i focused on chest and shoulders as i feel they are not in balance.

I was going to post a pic of my JWsupplements T-shirt up... but my camera on my fone is acting up everythings coming out red, any ideas anyone? Get my samsung galaxy note 2 in a weeks time... wohhooooo

I felt like i could of trained all night, i think that the ARA is amazing for muscular endurance, because ive never felt anything like this, i know 11-keto helps, but this was really unusual and a huge plus.

Cheescake for me!!!!


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*DAY 15*

Chose to use anabeta 2 hours before bed, seemed to be the sweet spot, slept like a baby ( no not waking up crying every 2 hours asking for milk) but in deep slumber.. good word that isnt it.. Slumber. Then my weimeraner woke me in the early hours and i was thinking about murder but it was very brief, i blame the 11-keto lol

Today is my special drink..

2 avacados, 5 whole eggs, 2 spoons flax seed oil, 400ml of whole cream,2 spoons of honey, 2 spoons of coconut oil, 1 scoop of stealth mass gainer chocolate flavour, and 1.5 pints of whole milk, whisk and feel your test levels rising with all that cholesterol... i know it works because i had my bloods done and test was 988ng not as high as when i was 19 it was 1007ng but i figure it will keep dropping, i dont have much DHT which i think is good for hair and less body hair, but sometimes i get like burn out, and find just supplementing provirion for 3 weeks sorts me out for months...

Feeling good today, just sipping that liquid test booster, Im going to rest today and tomorrow or do some light cardio maybe boxing.

How is everyone, you were all quiet yesterday, i guess it was friday, i know what you were all up to.

RS


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, I drank too much at home last nite, my sis is staying with me so lots of yammering & red wine.

Hopefully the Prov will come today so I can see what diff it makes; really must get my rrse in gear & have my blood done again.

Cold & bright outside, heavy frost last night.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Yes, I drank too much at home last nite, my sis is staying with me so lots of yammering & red wine.
> 
> Hopefully the Prov will come today so I can see what diff it makes; really must get my rrse in gear & have my blood done again.
> 
> Cold & bright outside, heavy frost last night.


What were your test levels on trt last check?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Russianstar said:


> What were your test levels on trt last check?


11.8nmols so the doc said 'No', went back again, not interested & I had to ask for Cialis which cost £32.99 for 4.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> 11.8nmols so the doc said 'No', went back again, not interested & I had to ask for Cialis which cost £32.99 for 4.


So your having trouble with desire? Prov will deff help... how are you feeling in yourself right now? Are you feeling normal or how?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Will be posting up pics of some goodies from JW later!! JWsupplements must have like the fastest delivery times!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Russianstar said:


> So your having trouble with desire? Prov will deff help... how are you feeling in yourself right now? Are you feeling normal or how?


Yes I am a bit, but I guess I might be expecting too much maybe. I don't expect to feel as I did in my 20's..as you & some on here probably do.

Overall though I feel good, too much to deal with in my personal life as I mentioned earlier, but that's getting attended to.

Meant to say though that when I started the trt, for the 1st few weeks my libido rocketed, but now it's leveled off, guess thats normal.

But what happened physiologically-why did it level off? Prov came this pm.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Yes I am a bit, but I guess I might be expecting too much maybe. I don't expect to feel as I did in my 20's..as you & some on here probably do.
> 
> Overall though I feel good, too much to deal with in my personal life as I mentioned earlier, but that's getting attended to.
> 
> ...


You may have lowered your estrogen to much? Or your body got accustomed to having more test, just because test is high it doesnt mean you libido will be, there is DHT and estrogen that must be considered, aswell as how much free test and shbg there is.

Stress can also be a huge contributing factor.... and your having plenty of that. You will enjoy the addition of prov.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Hope you all had a great weekend.. i shall get some chill time tonight...

Take care all.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*DAY 16*

Feel shattered today, was really manic yesterday, im lowering the dose of 11-keto as i find it makes me feel a little lethargic..

Currently up 3lbs, no real change in calories since the beginning... more vascular and bf is around the same, maybe slightly less... will carry this on until the end of the 11-keto bottle then see how many X-gels by sns are left.

Sleeping really good since changing the anabeta for corosolic acid, im using 2 caps of anabeta with my post workout meal.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Been on the Prov @25mg a day since satday, things should be settling down here, so I'll see how I feel in the next few days.

I have lost the puffy eyes though dunno if its a coincidence. Haven't been to the gym in 8 days because of the utter sh!te at home.

So am going tomoz. btw the MT I've got is cloudy is that ok?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

i ve done experiment last week, and one yesterday, my first experiment was: 2mg mgf into arms, and shoulders, 1mg before sesh, 1mg after.. and yesterday, done 2mg into chest after chest sesh...


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Been on the Prov @25mg a day since satday, things should be settling down here, so I'll see how I feel in the next few days.
> 
> I have lost the puffy eyes though dunno if its a coincidence. Haven't been to the gym in 8 days because of the utter sh!te at home.
> 
> So am going tomoz. btw the MT I've got is cloudy is that ok?


Youve got suspended methyl trienelone? Can you upload a pic please bro so i can see, its not wether its cloudy thats the problem... its wether or not its actualy suspended and if its legit.. mind you will know that if you use it... Check your BP about 90 mins later.

The prov will act quite quickly on drying up water especialy in the face... but its other affects will take around 7-14 days to kick in depending on your sie etc.

Glad things are settling down, hows your dad? Whats been happening at home? x


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> i ve done experiment last week, and one yesterday, my first experiment was: 2mg mgf into arms, and shoulders, 1mg before sesh, 1mg after.. and yesterday, done 2mg into chest after chest sesh...


Sounds good bro? you wont see to much for about a week... but you will see a difference after.. especialy with your recovery, injecting mgf post is like giving your muscles another chance to grow and recover.

Please keep me up to date.

RS


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for your post...it's finally settling down at home Pops is ok...as much as he can be.

I don't understand about the Methyl Tren being 'suspended' what does this mean? It's BSI & am sure-as I can be-that it's legit. I will put up a pic tomoz but am not at home right now.

Had some acu this pm, coz I've had some leg pain appatently it's an S1 nerve root impingement, but the acu is fanbloodytastic...

She also gave me some liu wei di huang wan for sexual function. I studied TCM/Acu over 10 years ago & great faith in it.

What sort of work do you do, if you'd rather not say I understand.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

well, next experiment is on thursday: 2mg of mgf, PWO, legs, calves


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

That shake sounds immense lol, certainly beats my boring oats+whey in the morning. For me, the liquid omega 3 and flaxseed oil kills any dish or meal I add it to - I have the MP stuff and it's foul.

You make the ARA sound promising, tempted to start now, but still in the process of re-gaining some loss mass and strength. Hoping muscle memory will do it's thing and help me get there faster, anticipating my 1st real cycle.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Thanks for your post...it's finally settling down at home Pops is ok...as much as he can be.
> 
> I don't understand about the Methyl Tren being 'suspended' what does this mean? It's BSI & am sure-as I can be-that it's legit. I will put up a pic tomoz but am not at home right now.
> 
> ...


Suspended means has the methyl trienelone dissolved and become suspension, or is it in chunks in the liquid?

Cant beat acu can you, sorts out most niggles, im not so sure of the homeopathy that the preach, but each to his own...

I write articles, teach fitness, do close protection, and am trying to become a top fitness model.. but a long way to go... how about you bro?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> well, next experiment is on thursday: 2mg of mgf, PWO, legs, calves


Awesome, please keep me updated, i like hearing how people find it.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Cronus said:


> That shake sounds immense lol, certainly beats my boring oats+whey in the morning. For me, the liquid omega 3 and flaxseed oil kills any dish or meal I add it to - I have the MP stuff and it's foul.
> 
> You make the ARA sound promising, tempted to start now, but still in the process of re-gaining some loss mass and strength. Hoping muscle memory will do it's thing and help me get there faster, anticipating my 1st real cycle.


The shake is nice, lol yeah it is foul, krill oil i think is worse than fish oil... i try not to suck the caps tho... lol

I feel quite pleased with ARA its nice to try something that works, i would give it a go, and i know you will get back to where you were quickly!! When do you plan on doing a cycle?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I see what you mean about suspended now, & it's in the liquid..I've got alot to learn about all this.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

My little batch of goodies from JWsupplements!! Thanks bro...

Did you guys know that he has certificates for the SD and m1t and will have for all the dragon stuff... there isnt a lot of legit stuff around, so its kinda cool.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Russianstar said:


> View attachment 103960
> 
> 
> My little batch of goodies from JWsupplements!! Thanks bro...
> ...


Anything for the over 40's....? :lol:

No I don't mean Viagra. :lol:


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Russianstar said:


> Awesome, please keep me updated, i like hearing how people find it.


well bro, don't wanna sound stupid, but for some reason, jabbing it before and after felt better.. u ever experienced anything like that?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> The shake is nice, lol yeah it is foul, krill oil i think is worse than fish oil... i try not to suck the caps tho... lol
> 
> I feel quite pleased with ARA its nice to try something that works, i would give it a go, and i know you will get back to where you were quickly!! When do you plan on doing a cycle?


Plan to cycle around Feb, am stoked! I've already bought everything, just have these vials sitting in my draw, tempting me......I won't buckle though, not until I'm 100% ready. Likely a test cycle with D-zine kick start which I'm also very interested in trying.

Would you think there is much to be gained using ARA on cycle?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Plan to cycle around Feb, am stoked! I've already bought everything, just have these vials sitting in my draw, tempting me......I won't buckle though, not until I'm 100% ready. Likely a test cycle with D-zine kick start which I'm also very interested in trying.
> 
> Would you think there is much to be gained using ARA on cycle?


Actualy... i would suggest that you might anmplify your gains, you will get more inflammation, but the AAS will speed the recovery, so i feel you might get more muscle breakdown, more signals to repair the muscle, and more anabolic action from the AAS... otherwise you could keep it for pct... cant go wrong with a natural anabolic during pct.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> well bro, don't wanna sound stupid, but for some reason, jabbing it before and after felt better.. u ever experienced anything like that?


I havent ever tried both to be honest, because of MGFs short half life... but... i know somone else who has who prefers it.. what something does on paper is often very different from the real world. Please keep me updated, these experiences are how we progress.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Anything for the over 40's....? :lol:
> 
> No I don't mean Viagra. :lol:


Age is a number that displays quality, like the age of a good wine, you are in control of how much quality you have... and you cant put a value on experience, you could try the life support or cycle support while your on trt, every little helps keep you feeling young.... but no bro he doesnt do divorce certificates....:cool:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mornin' RS 

Got to get a blood test sorted, have to get it done privately for a coupla reasons. I contacted the place in Swansea twice but haven't heard back from them.

I'm thinking about this lot:http://www.bluehorizonmedicals.co.uk but which one should I get?

Do you know of anywhere in Ssea?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Russianstar said:


> I havent ever tried both to be honest, because of MGFs short half life... but... i know somone else who has who prefers it.. what something does on paper is often very different from the real world. Please keep me updated, these experiences are how we progress.


today i've done another 1mg, mainly into calves.. didn't hurt at all.. feels good.. that is very true: what's on a paper - could be totaly different in real world..


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Mornin' RS
> 
> Got to get a blood test sorted, have to get it done privately for a coupla reasons. I contacted the place in Swansea twice but haven't heard back from them.
> 
> ...


I always use bupa... they seem to be ok.. have you looked for testimonials or reviews on them?

How are you bro? RS


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> today i've done another 1mg, mainly into calves.. didn't hurt at all.. feels good.. that is very true: what's on a paper - could be totaly different in real world..


Nice, well you should start seeing a difference within a week or so... muscle hardness is one of the first signs..


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Where is Zack, cronus, and JW lol... i feel all alonely, lonely by my lonesome.

Hope everyones ok, not much to update other than weighed this morning and still up 4lbs! Not bad on day 21.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Russianstar said:


> I always use bupa... they seem to be ok.. have you looked for testimonials or reviews on them?
> 
> How are you bro? RS


There's the Sancta Maria Bupa here, but how much do you pay, & what do they test for?

48


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> There's the Sancta Maria Bupa here, but how much do you pay, & what do they test for?
> 
> 48


I pay a fixed amount each year to be a member... so not sure, but they do anything you ask for, if your not a member you will have to pay a price.. you can contact them and they will tell you everything.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Russianstar said:


> I pay a fixed amount each year to be a member... so not sure, but they do anything you ask for, if your not a member you will have to pay a price.. you can contact them and they will tell you everything.


Thanks & what should I get tested apart from Test & Oestrogen privately, I can easily get the lipids etc done at my GP?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Thanks & what should I get tested apart from Test & Oestrogen privately, I can easily get the lipids etc done at my GP?


Full hormone profile... tsh, cortisol, etc aswell.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*DAY 22*

I am having a rest day... which is nice... no cardio or training today and tomorrow.. Just watched the ufc from yesterday and saw pearson k.o The ozzie guy with a name thats hard to spell stropoulis or something... Was so glad Hector Lombard won!

How is everyone?


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Russianstar said:


> Where is Zack, cronus, and JW lol... i feel all alonely, lonely by my lonesome.
> 
> Hope everyones ok, not much to update other than weighed this morning and still up 4lbs! Not bad on day 21.


Busy bud, still reading though.

Not sure I thought through the daily specials leading up to Christmas concept fully - may have to make them less appealing :tongue:


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

jw390898 said:


> Busy bud, still reading though.
> 
> Not sure I thought through the daily specials leading up to Christmas concept fully - may have to make them less appealing :tongue:


Hey man.. well the idea of a daily deal is to be appealing isnt it? Loving the deals by the way!

Hope things are good your end.. !!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

hows it goin rs, closer to your goals bro?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> hows it goin rs, closer to your goals bro?


I think so.. 4lbs up.. same BF...

How are things going with you?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> I think so.. 4lbs up.. same BF...
> 
> How are things going with you?


thhats good bro, not so well had a run in what i think was bad gear, done my back over, waiting for xray results hopefully nothing to serious,


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> thhats good bro, not so well had a run in what i think was bad gear, done my back over, waiting for xray results hopefully nothing to serious,


What was the gear cut with? What happened bro?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

zack amin said:


> thhats good bro, not so well had a run in what i think was bad gear, done my back over, waiting for xray results hopefully nothing to serious,


Zack go & see an Acu person, I saw one recently & it really helped with a back issue I have/had.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> What was the gear cut with? What happened bro?


no idea bro, just lost everything as if ive gone throught pct basiacally as if all my test crashed, i swapped labs to the current and everything went down hill! so now im just bumping through a pct, think i over pushed it with my back may have been an underlying issue just bought up cause i was training so hard on a defiecency



latblaster said:


> Zack go & see an Acu person, I saw one recently & it really helped with a back issue I have/had.


im just waiting for results on an xray lat then im going to take it from there, hopefully some time this week, main issue is if i can rule out any sort of spinal problems thats fine it comes down to muscle damage and i can allow some time of stack some peptides to aid recovery, just got to check for main issues first thanks bro


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> no idea bro, just lost everything as if ive gone throught pct basiacally as if all my test crashed, i swapped labs to the current and everything went down hill! so now im just bumping through a pct, think i over pushed it with my back may have been an underlying issue just bought up cause i was training so hard on a defiecency
> 
> im just waiting for results on an xray lat then im going to take it from there, hopefully some time this week, main issue is if i can rule out any sort of spinal problems thats fine it comes down to muscle damage and i can allow some time of stack some peptides to aid recovery, just got to check for main issues first thanks bro


Im really sorry to hear that bro... crashing is never good... have you lost much muscle?

And i hope the xray is good news, please keep us up to date Zack.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> Im really sorry to hear that bro... crashing is never good... have you lost much muscle?
> 
> And i hope the xray is good news, please keep us up to date Zack.


i didnt lose much muscle but ive not stepped on a scale or been in a gym in about 2 weeks now so im abit scared to step on a scale lol, but ill be able to put it back on quick that doesnt bother me at all, ive learned more from this cycle then ever and i know when i can start cycling again ill be taking it to new heights with my knowledge on nutrition training and rest, so maybe theres a silver lining, do you use peptides yourself rs?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> i didnt lose much muscle but ive not stepped on a scale or been in a gym in about 2 weeks now so im abit scared to step on a scale lol, but ill be able to put it back on quick that doesnt bother me at all, ive learned more from this cycle then ever and i know when i can start cycling again ill be taking it to new heights with my knowledge on nutrition training and rest, so maybe theres a silver lining, do you use peptides yourself rs?


Sounds like you learned the hard way.. but you learned... and you know your body and know you respond well to training.

I use peps for anti aging.. 100mcg of ghrp-6 2 x ed.. morning and night 5 days a week with 100mcg semorelin at night.. if i want to add mass through them.. i just increase dose, but i dont really as im worried about altering my facial shape in anyway, i want to look good not odd. lol.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> Sounds like you learned the hard way.. but you learned... and you know your body and know you respond well to training.
> 
> I use peps for anti aging.. 100mcg of ghrp-6 2 x ed.. morning and night 5 days a week with 100mcg semorelin at night.. if i want to add mass through them.. i just increase dose, but i dont really as im worried about altering my facial shape in anyway, i want to look good not odd. lol.


im assuming the increase in dose would bump up appetite leading to growth? or do helps work directly in mass gain in other options, and what do you mean by facial shape? my cousin used alot of growth and used to have hamster cheeks lol but they went away after he stoped and face went back the same, or you talking more to the silvester stallone looks? lol


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> im assuming the increase in dose would bump up appetite leading to growth? or do helps work directly in mass gain in other options, and what do you mean by facial shape? my cousin used alot of growth and used to have hamster cheeks lol but they went away after he stoped and face went back the same, or you talking more to the silvester stallone looks? lol


Yeah i meant permanent disfigurement... Stallone stylie...

Yeah if you bump up the dose you get very big increases in igf.. can really alter your shape and muscle size then.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi RS just thought I'd give you an update on the Proviron @ 25mg ed.

Last two days my face has been red & BP is up to 155/90, its usually fine. So dunno if its the P or not, but the stuff avec les parents is intense so I think that hasn't helped.

Also noticed how hairy my arm are getting & stubble is thick, so I guess the Test is doing that?

You in C'diff for Crimbo?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Hi RS just thought I'd give you an update on the Proviron @ 25mg ed.
> 
> Last two days my face has been red & BP is up to 155/90, its usually fine. So dunno if its the P or not, but the stuff avec les parents is intense so I think that hasn't helped.
> 
> ...


The prov will hardly be circulating yet so i very much doubt its that... never heard it doing that before.

The test will cause that... i suggest if your worried using saw palmetto to prevent dht conversion, or stinging nettle extract... even forskholi is good for that.

Yeah im in cardiff... how are things apart from that?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*DAY 30*

I broke my record on the seated shoulder press.. 80 kg each side... so really pleased with that and got 3 reps.. so a total combined weight both sides is 160kg plus the 15kg the machine weighs.. I can safely say ARA and 11keto brings the strength.

Up 5lbs since the start.. bf is exactly the same.. lethargy has passed, and im feeling good.

May add in some hgh frag to help with keeping the bf as it is... so i can increase calories.

Hope everyone is doing well

RS


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> *DAY 30*
> 
> I broke my record on the seated shoulder press.. 80 kg each side... so really pleased with that and got 3 reps.. so a total combined weight both sides is 160kg plus the 15kg the machine weighs.. I can safely say ARA and 11keto brings the strength.
> 
> ...


Nice PR bro! Been following your log in patches since last week, been busy planning ahead so I could go back to work and really get in some overtime. Alas, the stupid fcuking cow at my work, yet again has caused more problems for me whilst I'm away and now I've lost out over £200+ OvT...... Honestly cannot wait till I leave that place next year.

Suppose on the plus side I've had more time to see friends, train and study. Hoping I'll have a lot to look forward to next year.

ARA seems to be kicking into gear, how much longer do you plan to run it for? Noticed any increased muscle fullness or better pumps in the gym?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Nice PR bro! Been following your log in patches since last week, been busy planning ahead so I could go back to work and really get in some overtime. Alas, the stupid fcuking cow at my work, yet again has caused more problems for me whilst I'm away and now I've lost out over £200+ OvT...... Honestly cannot wait till I leave that place next year.
> 
> Suppose on the plus side I've had more time to see friends, train and study. Hoping I'll have a lot to look forward to next year.
> 
> ARA seems to be kicking into gear, how much longer do you plan to run it for? Noticed any increased muscle fullness or better pumps in the gym?


Im sorry to hear that bro.. glad your still following along.

The ARA from the sns X-GELS is actually looking like one of my fave ever compounds.. pumps are full.. very vascular all the time.. i want to run it until 50 days is up.. the bottles should finish then.. if i can get another lb increase in lbm il be really pleased as i cant see any reason why i wont keep it.. might even wait 4 weeks or so and do the whole thing over again.. probably looking like bridging with a high dose burst peptide cycle in between.

I hope next year is better for you bro... Glad to see you here.. the support from everyone is really appreciated.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

If anyone needs peps.. just let me know.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> If anyone needs peps.. just let me know.


pm me bro, good to see the cycle is going good! nice gains, and congrats on the pb, going to do after pics?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> If anyone needs peps.. just let me know.


Wish I could afford to run them year round. Just test + pep's/HGH would suit me.

RS, what are your thoughts on tb500? Seems to have acquired a lot of attention and touted as latest and greatest to hit the market.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Wish I could afford to run them year round. Just test + pep's/HGH would suit me.
> 
> RS, what are your thoughts on tb500? Seems to have acquired a lot of attention and touted as latest and greatest to hit the market.


I did quite a bit of studying on it... but to be honest... i think for helping recovery from injuries its great.. for anti-aging it helps.. but for muscle growth.. hair regrowth.. i think its far to expensive.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> pm me bro, good to see the cycle is going good! nice gains, and congrats on the pb, going to do after pics?


I cant pm yet lol... here my email [email protected]

And yeah il post after pics, thanks bro.. was pleased with that...


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Have a good X-mas RS :thumb:


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Have a good X-mas RS :thumb:


You too bro


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Thought id share one of my secrets with you... probably one of the best things ive discovered... i use Needtobuildmuscle thiomucase cream on my face.. Which really keeps facial water bloat away... i use preperation H, and the original french thiomucase sometimes too... but i thought id share that with you all especialy as its cheap and makes your skin glow, Which is always a good look .. its not just about having a great body... its about being healthy and looking healthy.

Il share more stuff with you as time goes by... but i have loads of tricks up my sleeve .. especialy when coming up to a photo shoot or something.

Take care all.. im having a week off training.. just light cardio.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> Thought id share one of my secrets with you... probably one of the best things ive discovered... i use Needtobuildmuscle thiomucase cream on my face.. Which really keeps facial water bloat away... i use preperation H, and the original french thiomucase sometimes too... but i thought id share that with you all especialy as its cheap and makes your skin glow, Which is always a good look .. its not just about having a great body... its about being healthy and looking healthy.
> 
> Il share more stuff with you as time goes by... but i have loads of tricks up my sleeve .. especialy when coming up to a photo shoot or something.
> 
> Take care all.. im having a week off training.. just light cardio.


emailing you now mate, and agree with you about looking and feeling healthy, not all about the muscles as ive come to learn in recent struggles. how was christmas bro?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> emailing you now mate, and agree with you about looking and feeling healthy, not all about the muscles as ive come to learn in recent struggles. how was christmas bro?


Thanks bro will check now..

Mine was good, how about yours?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

So everyone can get quick links to my latest articles and research threads, JW has kindly donated me a section in the forum for me to blog.

http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/forum.html

Cool huh, Thanks JW.

Hope your not all stuffing your faces, that is unless your bulking lol.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> So everyone can get quick links to my latest articles and research threads, JW has kindly donated me a section in the forum for me to blog.
> 
> http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/forum.html
> 
> ...


were always bulking bro, lol ill stop in on your blog, hope all is well


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> were always bulking bro, lol ill stop in on your blog, hope all is well


Hey man.. lol, yeah we are bulking its true.. yeah everythings good.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

happy new year RS, hope the training is still going well.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*Update*

Day 30 i think.. i need to check, im up by 5lbs, bf is the same, im feeling pretty pleased with everything at the moment, so hopefully il be able to keep it together for another 2 months, nearly finisheg the11-keto, have lowered the dose to 200mg a day to make sure i dont get any cortisol rebound..

Hows everyone feeling in 2013?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

*DAY 34*

I am thinking despite low dose 11-keto being very mild that perhaps il run a really strong pct anyway.

So im probably going to do the following.

Weeks 1-5 high dose peptide protocol. Semorelin and ipmorelin.

Weeks 3-6 600mg ara

Weeks 1-3 20mg nolva ed

Weeks 1-4 50mg forma surge. thanks JW

Weeks 4-7 Paragon and reboot, ndma and daa plus other goodies

Weeks 7-8 low dose erase, to blunt cortsol after stopping all supps

Goal maintain and add 2lb.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Whos Peptides are you going to use RS? I've used DRS/SRC/Toms & found Toms to be the bset for me.

Instead of 100mcg of Ipam I found 50mcg sufficient. Much purer really.

What do you find best for Cortisol control, I was reccod Cytadren but wondered what in your experience, you find best.


----------

